# أخى أختى  تعالوا بسرعة لا تترددوا مسيحى ومسلم



## محمدباشا (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد 

وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 

إخوانى وأخواتى 

الأعزاء 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

السادة المشرفين 

السادة الأعضاء 

حياكم الله 

إسمحوا لى أن أضع موضوع فى منتداكم العريق 

وهذا الموضوع إن شاء سيعجب الجميع 

وأعدكم بذلك 

ولكن أطلب مساعداتكم لى كمشرفين أحباء

 وكأعضاء أصدقاء وأخوه 

فالرجاء الا ينقلب هذا الموضوع الى سباب وشتائم

 وردود خلرجة وألا يتغيير الموضوع نهائياً 

لعل الله بهذا الموضوع  يجعله سبباً فى لم الشمل

 وعودة الحب وهذا طلبى منكم فالرجاء الا تخيبوا ظنى فيكم 

كما أرجو من السادة المشرفين وألأعضاء أن يشاركونى الموضوع 

ولكن فى الموضوع فقط دون الخروج منه الى أى مواضيع

 أوتعليقات إخرى فأعتبروا ذلك وثيقة للحب فقط 

والكل يتكلم عن دينه فقط ولا يتدخل فى الديانات الأخرى

 الا بالخير فإن لم يستطع فيكفينا القرأة فقط 

وعدم مشاركته لنا 

فهذا الموضوع يجب أن يحترم بإحترام الأديان كلها 

وكذا إحترام المنتدى ومن به 

من مشرفين أفاضل

 وإخوة أعضاء 

وهذا الموضوع ما هو الا إبداء الرأى فقط

 من وجهة نظر كل مشارك دون الدخول فى 

مشاكسات و مضايقات لأى من الأعضاء

 فقط كل ما هو مطلوب من الجميع 

المشاركة 

برأيك أنت ورأى دينك فقط 

دون المساس بالأديان الأخرى الا فى الخير 

فكلنا أخوه 

ويجب مراعاة أن هذا الموضوع ممنوع به أى سباب 


والرجاء 

من السادة الأعضاء

 تبليغ السادة المشرفين عن أى مضايقات 

والرجاء من السادة المشرفين 

الحذف الفورى لأى مشاركة مخالفة لهذا 

حتى لا تكون سبب

 فى تحويل الموضوع الى سباب وشتائم 


وارجو 

الهدوء التام 

ومراعاة

 أنه سيدخل فتيات كثيرات

 لقرائة هذا الموضوع المهم

 للمسلمين والمسيحيين 

معاً 

دون التفريق بينهم 

كلنا عرب أصحاب وطن واحد 

إنتظرونى *​


----------



## محمدباشا (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*


ملاحظة 

قبل الدخول فى الموضوع 


أعجبنى هذا الكلام 





أنا لا اهتم إن  أساء البعض فهم مذهبي

ولا احزن إن حاول البعض المساس بكرامتي فهذا محال

هذه كتاباتي تعبر عني وعن كل ما أؤمن به

اترجم لكم مافي قلبي

وكل ما اكتبه يعكس ما أنا عليه

فإن اعجبكم او لا يبقى مجرد كلمات في منتداكم

لا اسعى ان يتحقق بل ان يخرج من قلبي للدنيا

نعم انا اميل لمعتقدي ولا أرى في معتقدك الصواب

ولكني احترمك لذاتك ..، لإنسانيتك لشخصك لأدبك

لنجاحك لدفاعك عن ما تؤمن به

لانك لا تكابر

لانك ان رأيت المخطأ تقول له باحترام انت مخطأ

لأنك ان خالفتني بالرأي تقول احترمك ولكني اختلف معك

لانك لست ضعيفا يلجأ للهجوم..، لهذا انا احترمك

فإن خالفت إنسانيتك ولم تحترم ذاتك

فلا تطلب مني إحترامك*​


----------



## محمدباشا (20 نوفمبر 2006)

*شاركونا*

*

على بركة الله نبدأ 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

موضوع اليوم 

تحول الشباب والفتيات الى دين آخر

وهذا التحول له طرقه وأسبابه 

وبالنسبة للطرق 

فهى الأتى :- 

1 - إقتناع بخطأ فى العقيدة الأساسية وإقتناع بعقيدة آخرى 

2 - وقوع طرف فى حب آخر على دين آخر فيتم التحول لأحد الطرفين 

3 - وقوع الرزيلة ويتم معالجتها عن طريق الزواج ثم التحول للدين الأخر 

4 - إختطاف طرف وتهديدة والضغط عليه لكى يقبل الدخول إلى الدين الآخر 

وهذه الطريقة قليلة جداً بل نادر حدوثها 

وأنا شخصياً غير متأكد منه 

وبالنسبة للطرق التى تم شرحها إما كلها أبو بعض منها 

أو نسيت ذكر البعض أو الكثير منها 

فهذا ليس موضوعنا اليوم 



ولكن الموضوع الأساسى الذى يجب أن أتحدث فيه بشفافية 

مع النفس وبوضح وصراحة الا وهو :-

أسباب التحول إلى الأديان الآخرى 

ومن وجهة نظرى أن هذه الأسباب تنقسم الى ثلاثة اسباب 

وهم :- 

أسباب دينية 

أسباب إجتماعية 

أسباب مادية 

أولاً 
 الأسباب الدينية 

وتنقسم الى عدة اقسام وهى :- 

1 -  تعاليم خاطئة 

فأصبح الآن الشغل الشاغل لبعض الديانات كيفية إظهار الأخطاء الموجودة فى الديانات الأخرى حتى ولو بالأفتراء عليها دون النظر لأمور ديننا وتعاليمه فالكل يصارع لكى يأتى من هنا وهناك بإختلافات وخلافات وأمور عديدة من المغالطات تدل على ضعف الدين الآخر ولا نتقبل العكس وهذه هى المشكلة الكبرى وللأسف بدأت تتوغل فى مجتمعنا العربى  بشكل سريع ومخيف وكأنها هى الموضة 
وللأسف أحياناً كثيرا تحدث هذه المهازل والمجادلات والحوارات وتعاليم خاطئة للأفراد على كيفية وفنون إصطياد الأخطاء وفضح الدين الآخر إما بالحقيقة أو بإصطناعها وهى فى الأصل مغالطات وشائعات ولكن تم تفعيلها وللأسف تحدث كثيراً من هذه الأفعال فى دور العبادة .
فهل فهل يتقدم الدين بذلك أم برعاية أفرادة وإنشاء جيل قوى فى معرفة وعلوم دينه .
أيهما احسن تعليم كيفية نقد الدين الآخر 
أم 
تعليم كيفية نقل علوم الدين للأجيال الأخرى



2 - رفض الإعتراف بالدين الآخر 

على أن ذلك يقوم بإضعاف الدين 

ولكن نظرة خاطئة لأسباب عديدة وأهمها أن من الطبيعى أن تختلف الأديان بإختلاف الأزمان ومعنى كلامى أن اليهودية مثلاً عندما نزلت جاءت بأشياء ثم جاءت المسيحية بتطوير وليس تصحيح لأن الله لا يخطأ بل تنزل وتتغير الأديان بإختلاف العصور والأزمان وكما هو يتضح فى الدين الإسلامى فكان فى أوائل الإسلام لا يوجد تحريم للخمر ثم نزل التحريم وذلك لظروف وعادات المجتمعات فى ذلك الوقت . 
أى أنه لا يصح أن عند نزول ديانة معينة يتم التحريم المفاجأ لجميع العادات والتقاليد بل يتم التحريم  على فترات ومراحل . 
وكل ذلك يثبت بأنه يجب على الأديان الأعتراف بباقى الأديان وذلك له وسائله وطرقة وهى خاصة بالعلماء علماء الدين . 
لأن عدم الأعتراف بالدين الآخر ممكن أن يأخذ بعض الشباب والفتيات إلى مغامرة التعرف على الدين الآخر من باب الفضول والمقصود بذلك أنه عندما تقول لطفلك مثلاً  ما تخرجش فى الشارع أحسن تتوه وما تروحش فى حته بعيدة فهو لا يعلم  ما مدى الخطوره التى ستقع عليه وعندما تحين له الفرصة فسيخرج لكى يعرف ما هو بهذا الشارع 
فكلنا نريد العلم والمعرفة.


3 - الكبر والتكبر 

وهى من الأسباب الناتجة عن ضعف الأيمان وطريقة تربية خاطئة للفرد وليس معنى كلامى أنه إساءة بل توعية فقط 
فالتكبر صفة بغيضة لا يجب ان يتصف بها الإنسان وأحياناً كثيرة بل أستطيع أن أقول فى الغالبية أن المتكبر يكون متكبر عن خطأ وهذه الصفة السيئة تجعل الفرد أحياناً يتكبر على دينه ودائماً الأتهام له بالخطأ 
وأحياناً أخرى يكون الكبر والتكبر على دينه فهو لايريد أن يتبع هذا الدين لأنه يحكمه ويتحكم فى غرائزة وتصرفاته ويأخذها بمحمل التحكم ولكن الأديان كلها بها الثواب والعقاب وإن أختلفت لكن موجودة بطرق مختلفة .


4 - سباب وشتائم وإساءة 

فهل من المعقول إذا سب رجل يدين بديانة إذا سب رجل يدين بديانة أخرى فهل من المعقول أنه إنتصار بل بالعكس هى تدل على عدم إحترام الذى يسب لأن السباب هى وسيلة الضعفاء والقول الهادئ المحترم هو دائماً خير من التعصب وأحياناً يتجه الفرد لمعرفة هذا الدين الذى يسبونه ومن الممكن أن يقتنع به فتأتى هذه الوسيلة بالنتيجة العكسية .


5 - مظاهرات عصبية 

فعندما يحدث شيئ ما يمس الدين بأمور معينة تقوم الدنيا ولا تقعد ويتم تجهيز وإعداد المظاهرات الغير سلمية ومع العلم أنه لا يظهر إلا رجعية فكرية فلماذا نثور بدخول مسلم للمسيحية أو العكس هل عندما يدخل مسيحى إلى الإسلام  هل ذلك يزيد الإسلام شيئ وهل ينقص المسيحية بشيئ بلا فهى حرية دينية فقط . 
والمظاهرات العصبية تظهر مدى تخلف الشعوب وإستهتارها بأمور دينها ووطنها فجميع الديانات تدعوا  الى السماحه وعدم التخريب وتدعوا  الى البناء والتطوير وليس الى الهدم والتخريب .
وتأتى مثل هذه المظاهرات بنتيجة عكسية لأصحاب العقول المتزنة والذين لهم فكر متميز وأكيد طبعاً فى كثير من هؤلاء ومن المعقول جداً أنه عندما يرى أصحاب العقول المتميزة وهدوء فى الأنطباع والأتزان العقلى عندما يرون أهل دينهم يقومون بهذه المظاهرات التى ليس لها معنى سوى التخلف والهدم فأكيد يبدأ بإستنكار للأحداث حتى أن تذهب به إلى إقتناع بالدين الآخر وهذا هو المنطق .


6 - مقالات هجومية 

وهذ هى الصيحة الجديدة والتى يتضح أن ورائها أيادى خفية لا تريد الا الدمار للشعوب وهدفها الرئيسى هو هدف سياسى لا دينى وهذه هى أّكثر الطرق نجاحاً لإضعاف الشعوب وهى وسيلة (  فرق  تسد  )  
وقد أصبح شيئ عادى أن تفتح الصحف اليومية وتجد سباب وشتائم من هنا وهناك دون مراعاة لشعور الآخرين . 
وأيضاً هذه الطريقة لها نتائجها العكسية  



وللحديث بقية

أرجو عدم تغيير الموضوع

وإن كنت تستطيع أن تشارك بإحترام  

أهلاً وسهلاً بيك 



إنتظرونا


أنتظر ردودكم الفعالة 

المحترمه


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




*​


----------



## محمدباشا (21 نوفمبر 2006)

إنتظرونا 

غداً

 يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 21 / 11 / 2006

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## elsadawey2 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

لا يسعني الا ان أقول اصبت ولا فض فوك اخي الكريم كلام من القلب فعلا عشان كده دخل القلب علي طول جزاك الله كل خير علي الموضوع وعلي تعبك لاخراجه بهذا الشكل وانا في تلهف لمتابعة البقية فعلي بركة الله اكمل وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## love_juses (21 نوفمبر 2006)

انت مغلطش بس ياريت تكمل بكل احترام وعدم الانحياز الى دين وكمل عشان عايز اعرف اخر الموضوع


----------



## hanylove (21 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام ونعمة
أكمل بس ياريت بنفس الطريقة المحترمة دون التحيز 
فعلا موضوع شيق


----------



## Scofield (21 نوفمبر 2006)

اليهودية لا تعترف بأى دين ويعتقدون إلى الآن أنهم شعب الله المختار
المسيحية لا تعترف بأى دين سوى باليهودية لانها من الله و الباقى أديان أرضية
الأسلام لا يعترف بأى دين نهائيا مع أنى متأكد أن المسلمين سيعارضوننى و يقولون لا أنت مخطئ الأسلام يعترف باليهودية و النصرانية
أقول له
الأسلام كفر اليهود و وصفهم بالقردة و الخنازير ومازال شيوخ الأسلام و المسلمين يكرهون اليهود إلى الآن
الأسلام لا يعترف بالمسيحية الحقيقية و يعترف بوجود ديانة تسمى النصرانية "وطبعا لا يوجد فى العالم أى شئ أسمه نصرانية و أنما هى من تأليف القرآن" ومع أن المسلم متأكد من هذه الحقيقة الا انه يتهم المسيحين انهم نصارى ومشركين و كتابهم و كتاب اليهود محرف
ويتهموننا بأشياء لا تحدث و طبعا يكفروننا
بل و يحاربون التبشير و يقتلون المتنصرين
وطبعا غير الأتطهدات التى يفعلونها بالمسيحين من قتل و سرقة و أحتلال و غيرها
فلا يجئ الى شخص و يقول لى ان الأسلام يعترف بغيره
وسوف أقول له قول قرآنه
"أن الدين عند الله الأسلام"
فمظنش أن اى شخص هينكر كلام قرآنه الذى يعتقد أنه كلام الله
صح ولا لأ


----------



## mr.hima (21 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




معلش ليا سؤال إذاى حضرتك تقول : أنا نفسى مش متأكد من عميلة الخطف و التهديد
وترجع تقول .


ٌREMON قال:


> الأسلام كفر اليهود و وصفهم بالقردة و الخنازير ومازال شيوخ الأسلام و المسلمين يكرهون اليهود إلى الآن
> الأسلام لا يعترف بالمسيحية الحقيقية و يعترف بوجود ديانة تسمى النصرانية "وطبعا لا يوجد فى العالم أى شئ أسمه نصرانية و أنما هى من تأليف القرآن" ومع أن المسلم متأكد من هذه الحقيقة الا انه يتهم المسيحين انهم نصارى ومشركين و كتابهم و كتاب اليهود محرف
> ويتهموننا بأشياء لا تحدث و طبعا يكفروننا
> بل و يحاربون التبشير و يقتلون المتنصرين
> ...


سلام ونعمة​


----------



## elsadawey2 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> اليهودية لا تعترف بأى دين ويعتقدون إلى الآن أنهم شعب الله المختار
> المسيحية لا تعترف بأى دين سوى باليهودية لانها من الله و الباقى أديان أرضية
> الأسلام لا يعترف بأى دين نهائيا مع أنى متأكد أن المسلمين سيعارضوننى و يقولون لا أنت مخطئ الأسلام يعترف باليهودية و النصرانية
> أقول له
> ...



كنا نأمل انيستمر الحوار والنقاش هنا بهدوء وحيادية وبتعقل لكن تأتي الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن 
وعموما اهلا بيك أخ ريمون 
ممكن اخي العاقل المستنير العقل الفطن يقولي ما معني ان المسيحية تعترف باليهوديه 
هل معني كلامك ان اليهود علي حق وانهم ليسوا كفارا بالمسيحيه ؟ بطريقة أخري هل لا تعتبر المسيحية ان اليهود اليوم كفار لانهم كفروا بالرب يسوع ؟؟ ام هم مؤمنون وعلي حق في ديانتهم ؟؟
ان كانوا كفارا يا كابتن ريمون فانت بالتاكيد تناقد نفسك عندما قلت انالمسيحية تعترف باليهود 
والا بما ان اليهوديه حق فلماذا حضرتك لم تعتنق اليهودية طالما انها حق ؟؟ وان لم يكونوا علي حق وكفروا بالمسيح الا يعتبروا بذلك كفارا في نظرك ؟
وكيف يكونوا علي حق وهم منكرون للمسيح وللمسيحية ؟؟
لا ادري كيف تفكر ولكني منتظر ردك وتفسيرك علي كلامك المتناقض 
اما بالنسبة لاننا ابتدعنا ديانه تسمي النصرانية فذلك باطل باطل لا محل له من الصحه ابدا فنحن نعترف باليهوديه ونؤمن انها من عند الله ونعترف بالمسيحية ونؤمن بانها من عند الله وان كلا الديانتين حق ولكن نحن لا نطلق عليكم مسيحيين بل نسميكم نصاري وهذا شئ في عقيدتنا لا شأن لك به ولا قبل لك بفهمه 
وعندما قال القرآن الدين عند الله الاسلام فذلك صحيح صحيح ولكن مثلك لا يفهم ولا يعي معني الايه فالاسلام شريعه وعقيده اساسها التسليم لله الواحد وبما ان الاسلام اتي ليتم كل الشرائع لا لينقضها فكل مسيحي مات مخلصا مؤمنا بالمسيح عيسي بن مريم كرسول لله وبان المسيحية من عند الله وان عيسي كان نبي الله ورسوله فقد مات مسلما لله دينه المسيحية 
وبالمثل كل من امن باليهودية الحق واتبع موسي واطاع موسي وربه فانه قد مات مسلما لله متدينا باليهوديه 
لذا فمهما كانت الديانه التي يعتنقها الفرد فلابد له من ان يكون مسلما لله متبعا لرسوله وكتابه الذي اتي به 
راجيا من الله ان تكون تفهمت لما اريد ان اقوله وراجيا من الله ان نسمع منك ردودا في المستقبل 
من النوعية التي تشتهيها السفن


----------



## sofriendly (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*(الله في عون العبد ما دام العبد في عون اخيه)*

ارجو من كل الاخوة قراءه الموضوع بتركيز و هدوء
فالفاحص المتمعن سيجد ان الاسباب التي ذكرها  الاخ محمد ولن اعيدها حتى اتجنب التكرار
يجد ان هنالك ايدي خفية هي التي تسببها و هم الذين يرون الدين تراث او عادات قديمة
ويظهرون تحت مسميات برَاقة مثل العولمةو التجارة الحرة و الانفتاح و تهدف هذه الشعارات الى سلخ الدين عن حياة الناس حتى تسطيع السيطرة عليهم و على ثرواتهم
لذا فهي تقوم ببث الخلافات و المشاكل بين ابناء الديانات وخاصة الديانات السماوية
حتى يحاربو بعضهم بعضا و لا يجدوا حلا لهذه الخلافات والحروب الا بترك الدين و بالتالي ستحقق هذه الحركات اللادينية اهدافها ان لم نستوعب و نفهم ما يدور من حولنا
لذا فيساعد بعضنا بعضا في فهم كل منا للاخر 
( الله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون اخيه) صدق الصادق الامين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
و لنرفع شعار "نحو نور الحق"
فكلنا مسلمين ومسيحيين نبحث عن الخير و النور والصلاح للكون
اختم قولي باننا كلنا اخوان ابونا ادم وامنا حواء
و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## آناستازيا (21 نوفمبر 2006)

اود ان اشكر اولا صاحب الموضوع على طرحه الجيد للموضوع فقد كنت فعلا ابحث عن موضوع مشابه لابث فيه افكاري
اعود و اقول ما اريد ان تفهموني غلط او تعتبروه نوع من السب و لكن حقا انا ابحث عن الحقيقة
مشكلتي هي اني ارى ان الاسلام يضطهد المراة و يهضم حقوقها كاملة فكيف تدعوننا للاسلام و انتم تشعروننا بانكم انتم الرجال دوما اعلى منا درجة .ام ان الاسلام هو لصنف الرجال فقط!!!!!!? 
ارجو ان ترد علي بجواب شافي و ان لا تغني لي اغنية ان الاسلام كرم المراة لان هذا الكلام لا يدخل العقل
ناقشني و اثبث لي العكس و صدقني ان اقنعتني سوف اقول لك باني مقتنعة و دمتم سالمين


----------



## sofriendly (21 نوفمبر 2006)

آناستازيا قال:


> اود ان اشكر اولا صاحب الموضوع على طرحه الجيد للموضوع فقد كنت فعلا ابحث عن موضوع مشابه لابث فيه افكاري
> اعود و اقول ما اريد ان تفهموني غلط او تعتبروه نوع من السب و لكن حقا انا ابحث عن الحقيقة
> مشكلتي هي اني ارى ان الاسلام يضطهد المراة و يهضم حقوقها كاملة


اهلا بك آناستازيا
اقدر لك مشاركتك
لكن ياريت ان تطرحي السؤال في منتدى أسئلة واجوبة حتى نبقى في الموضوع الاصلي الذي بدءه الاخ محمد
لكن اود ان ان اذكر رد بسيط جدا حتى لا اغير موضوع الاخ محمد
هل تعلمي ان من عظام السور القرآنية هي سورة اسمها سورة النساء
 الرجاء طرح السوال في منتدى اسئلة و اجوبة 
و لا نخرج عن الموضوع
و السلام عليكم


----------



## maxyem (21 نوفمبر 2006)

ان ما يجب ان تعرفه المسيحي لا يترك دينه طوعاالا تعلم يا اخ محمد مع كامل احترامي لك ان مؤسس الجمعيات الشرعية حسين الشافعي (الذي كان احد الضباط الاحرار )كان اهم اهدافها العمل علي اسلمة المسيحيات بالخهطف والترهيب
ان ما يجب أن تعرفه ان المسيحي لا يترك دينه بسهولة وانما بمكيدة تحاك علي اعلي مستوي ومن ينكر فهو غير منصف


----------



## ثروت عبد المنعم محمد (22 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع حلو ولك التوفيق


----------



## المحبه (22 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوعك فى منتهى الجمال وانا معجبه به جدا الله يوفقك وفى انتظار المزيد وارجو من الاخ ريمون التزام الهدوء محمد الباشا لم يغلط ولم يمس المسيحيه موضوعه مره حلو الله يوفقك فى انتظارك


----------



## ororniny (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*أولاً أحب أن أشكر صاحب الموضوع لتناولة الكلام بشكل راقى وعرض أفكاره بأسلوب جيد 
ثانيا بالنسبة أن المسيحية تؤمن باليهودية ليس المقصود أن اليهود الآن على صواب تام ولكن فى الطريق هم يؤمنون بمجئ المسيح ومنتظرينه الى الآن طبعاً ده خطأ ويحتاجون لمن يبرهن لهم من التوراة ولكن القصد أن المسيحية تؤمن باليهودية شيئين أولاً الأنجيل به عهدين القديم (وهو التوراه اليهودية) والجديد وثانياً قول السيد المسيح له المجد ( ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل)

ثالثاً منتظرين بقية الموضوع وشكراً لتناولك الموضوع بأسلوب راقى أرجو أن تستمر عليه
*


----------



## محمدباشا (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وبه نستعين 

والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد 

وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً 

إخوانى وأخواتى 

والله بحبكم فى الله

ويعلم الله أننى بهذا الموضوع لا اريد منه الا الحب والأحترام المتبادل 

ورجاء من جميع الأخوة الآلتزام بالموضوع فقط وعدم الخروج منه 

وهذا لصالحنا جميعاً 

وكنت أود أن أرى مشاركات إيجابية تبنى ولا تهدم 

 حتى يستمر الموضوع فى هدوء 

والمقصود مما كتبته هو أن نتحاور ونتفاهم بجدية وشفافية 

بعيداً عن التعصب 

لكم منى كل الحب والتقدير 

أنتظر مشاركاتكم الفعالة وأرائكم فى هذا الموضوع 

شكرا لكم*​


----------



## محمدباشا (22 نوفمبر 2006)

هيا يا أخوان 

شاركونا رأيكم فى هذا الموضوع

ننتظركم 

والله الموفق


----------



## hanylove (22 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن تعرفنى أبه السبب ان لما مسلم يعقل ويترك هذا الدين الذى لا صاحب له 
ليه تقتلوه


----------



## محمدباشا (22 نوفمبر 2006)

hanylove قال:


> ممكن تعرفنى أبه السبب ان لما مسلم يعقل ويترك هذا الدين الذى لا صاحب له
> ليه تقتلوه





انا مش هارد عليك لأنك مؤدب جدااا

وعلى العموم 

ممكن تسأل فى حوار الأديان أو الأسئلة والأجوبه 



الى السادة المشرفين 

أين مساعدتكم لى ​


----------



## the prince (23 نوفمبر 2006)

من واقع القرآن و الاحاديث يتضح ان الاسلام له شقين اما الشق الاول انه يكون فى حالة مستضعفة او اقلية مثل ما كان عليه محمد فى مكة و وقتها نزلت ( مع ان الجميع يعرف انه لا تنزيل ولا يحزنون )  ايات السلم مثل "ان جنحوا للسلم فاجنح لها" و " لكم دينكم و لى دينى " و غيرهما اما عندما ذهب للمدينة ووجد له انصارا ظهر الوجه الاخر للاسلام و هو الشق المستقوى و ظهرت الايات التى نسخت كل ايات السلم مثل " قاتلوا الذين لم يؤمنوا بالله ...الى اخره " و " ان الدين عند الله الاسلام " و " من يقبل غير الاسلام دينا لن يقبل منه " و غيرهم 
اما عن موضوع تحول البعض للدين الاخر يكفى ان يعرف الجميع ان كل من يتحول للاسلام يكون بغرض الزواج او الحصول على المال او عمل اى غرض مادى ارضى بحت و اما من يتحولون للمسيح فهم يبحثون عن الخلاص و الحياة الروحية و غفران خطاياهم و لا يهتمون بالمال و لا بالمستقبل بل يتعرضون لاضطهادات و تعذيب من قبل اسرهم و الحكومة و المجتمع ..
باختصار ان كنت تبحث عن حل جذرى لمشاكل حياتك فلا يوجد غير المسيح يحتويك و يغير حياتك و ينتشلك من طين الحماة و من جب الاسود


----------



## mr.hima (23 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا قال:


> انا مش هارد عليك لأنك مؤدب جدااا
> 
> وعلى العموم
> 
> ...


ممكن أعرف سياتك مردش علية لية:smil13:  ...سؤال محرج مش كدة


----------



## sofriendly (23 نوفمبر 2006)

mr.hima قال:


> ممكن أعرف سياتك مردش علية لية:smil13:  ...سؤال محرج مش كدة


لان السؤال خارج عن الموضوع ممكن ان يسأل السؤال في منتدى حوار الاديان او اسئلة و اجوبة


----------



## محمدباشا (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*أخى البرنس*



the prince قال:


> من واقع القرآن و الاحاديث يتضح ان الاسلام له شقين اما الشق الاول انه يكون فى حالة مستضعفة او اقلية مثل ما كان عليه محمد فى مكة و وقتها نزلت ( مع ان الجميع يعرف انه لا تنزيل ولا يحزنون )  ايات السلم مثل "ان جنحوا للسلم فاجنح لها" و " لكم دينكم و لى دينى " و غيرهما اما عندما ذهب للمدينة ووجد له انصارا ظهر الوجه الاخر للاسلام و هو الشق المستقوى و ظهرت الايات التى نسخت كل ايات السلم مثل " قاتلوا الذين لم يؤمنوا بالله ...الى اخره " و " ان الدين عند الله الاسلام " و " من يقبل غير الاسلام دينا لن يقبل منه " و غيرهم
> اما عن موضوع تحول البعض للدين الاخر يكفى ان يعرف الجميع ان كل من يتحول للاسلام يكون بغرض الزواج او الحصول على المال او عمل اى غرض مادى ارضى بحت و اما من يتحولون للمسيح فهم يبحثون عن الخلاص و الحياة الروحية و غفران خطاياهم و لا يهتمون بالمال و لا بالمستقبل بل يتعرضون لاضطهادات و تعذيب من قبل اسرهم و الحكومة و المجتمع ..
> باختصار ان كنت تبحث عن حل جذرى لمشاكل حياتك فلا يوجد غير المسيح يحتويك و يغير حياتك و ينتشلك من طين الحماة و من جب الاسود





*أخى العزيز 

هذا من وجهه نظر سيادتكم

أما  إذا كنت عايز تعرف الصح 

إذهب لمنتدى حوار الأديان 

أما بالنسبة للشق الثانى من مشاركتك 

أخى العزيز 

انت تقول 

أن سبب تغيير الديانة 

للإسلام مادى وبحث عن وظيفة أو زواج 

فهذا خطأ 

لأنك لا تملك الدليل على هذا 

فأنت تعرف جيداً 

أن الغالبية من المسيحيين اللذين تحولوا الى الدين الإسلامى 

ليس الا بغرض دينى فقط 

وأنت تقول 

أن المسلمين 

اللذين يتحولوا للمسيحية 

من أجل الخلاص 

إذهب لوسط وجنوب أفريقيا سترى  الصح 

ومش عايز أتكلم أكثر من هذا  لأن الموضوع محدد*​


----------



## محمدباشا (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*مستر هيما*



mr.hima قال:


> ممكن أعرف سياتك مردش علية لية:smil13:  ...سؤال محرج مش كدة



*بص يا حبيبى 

علشان من الأخر كده 

وبغير تطويل

لو حضرتك مش قادر تفهم ليه أنا مجاوبتش عليه 

أنصحك انك تقرأ الموضوع كله 

ولو مفهمتش انا مليش ذنب

الغلطة غلطتك انت 

وعلى العموم لكى اسهل عليك الموضوع 

لأنى حاسس انه صعب عليك شوية 

الموضوع به طلب لعدم الخروج من الموضوع الأساسى 

اكيد فهمت ولا لسه

المهم 

الأخ 

هانى 

لاحظ انه مطرود لمدة 3 ايام 

اتعرف لماذا 

اسأل 

وانت تعرف

وأكيد انطرد من شدة أدبة وكثره أحترامه 

وهذه النبرة الموجودة فى كلماته يتضح منها انه كاد أن يعمل مشكلة فى الموضوع 

فهل ترضى ان أوجه لك سؤاله الذى قاله 

وبهذه الطريقة 

مع عكس بعض الكلمات مثل تحول المسيحى بدلا من تحول المسلم 

هل ترضى

وعلى العموم أنا ما ردتش عليه لسببين 

الأول أنه مؤدب

الثانى ان السؤال خارج الموضوع 

هل فهمت 

أم أوضح أكثر من ذلك 

بيتهأيلى كده انها سهله 

صح 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *​


----------



## محمدباشا (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*بارك الله فيك*



آناستازيا قال:


> اود ان اشكر اولا صاحب الموضوع على طرحه الجيد للموضوع فقد كنت فعلا ابحث عن موضوع مشابه لابث فيه افكاري
> اعود و اقول ما اريد ان تفهموني غلط او تعتبروه نوع من السب و لكن حقا انا ابحث عن الحقيقة
> مشكلتي هي اني ارى ان الاسلام يضطهد المراة و يهضم حقوقها كاملة فكيف تدعوننا للاسلام و انتم تشعروننا بانكم انتم الرجال دوما اعلى منا درجة .ام ان الاسلام هو لصنف الرجال فقط!!!!!!?
> ارجو ان ترد علي بجواب شافي و ان لا تغني لي اغنية ان الاسلام كرم المراة لان هذا الكلام لا يدخل العقل
> ناقشني و اثبث لي العكس و صدقني ان اقنعتني سوف اقول لك باني مقتنعة و دمتم سالمين



*أخى العزيز 

أعزك الله 

والله كنت أود أن أرد على مطلبك 

ولكن خوفت ان بهذه الطريقة سيتغير الموضوع 

وأكون أنا السبب 

والله الموضوع مش كده خالص 

وأنا نفسى أوضح لك 

بس للأسف 

حتى لم اجد أنى أستطيع أن اراسلك عن طريق المنتدى 

رجاء إن كنت تريد تعرف ما وضع المرأة فى الإسلام 

إما أت فعل إستقبال رسائل من الأعضاء ولو لفتره حتى استطيع مراسلتك 

أو تشارك بموضوع جديد فى هذا المعنى وتدعونى للمشاركة 

وأكون شاكر لك وتفهمك 

حياك الله وبارك فيك وحماك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## bwm36 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*الاسلام ليس دين مساواة*



آناستازيا قال:


> اود ان اشكر اولا صاحب الموضوع على طرحه الجيد للموضوع فقد كنت فعلا ابحث عن موضوع مشابه لابث فيه افكاري
> اعود و اقول ما اريد ان تفهموني غلط او تعتبروه نوع من السب و لكن حقا انا ابحث عن الحقيقة
> مشكلتي هي اني ارى ان الاسلام يضطهد المراة و يهضم حقوقها كاملة فكيف تدعوننا للاسلام و انتم تشعروننا بانكم انتم الرجال دوما اعلى منا درجة .ام ان الاسلام هو لصنف الرجال فقط!!!!!!?
> ارجو ان ترد علي بجواب شافي و ان لا تغني لي اغنية ان الاسلام كرم المراة لان هذا الكلام لا يدخل العقل
> ناقشني و اثبث لي العكس و صدقني ان اقنعتني سوف اقول لك باني مقتنعة و دمتم سالمين



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و الصلاة و السلام على خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين 
أما بعد:
فسوف أجيب بالمنطق و العقل دون الاستدلال من القرآن لانكم لا تؤمنون به و منه لا تصدقونه.
الاسلام ليس دين مساواة ولكن دين عدل
أيتها الفاضلة، أشكرك على هذا السؤال و سوف أحاول أن أشرح بحسب معرفتي و أرجو الله العلي القدير أن يوفقني في هذا.
أولا أود أن تعرفي الفرق بين العدل و المساواة قبل قرآت ردي من أجل فهم كل ما سأقوله ولو أنه واضح وضوح الشمس في يوم جميل:
الإسلام دين عدل و ليس دين مساواة، لأن الله سبحانه و تعالى خلق الرجل و المرأة خلق لكل منهما خاصية يمتاز بها عن الآخر، و من هذا الإختلاف وجب إعطاء لكل ذي حق حقه دون ظلم أحدهما، فلا يجب إعطاء المرأة مالاتستحقه و العكس، فكل له له خاصية بيولوجية مختلف بها عن الاخر، فهل من الناحية البدنية هناك تساوي؟؟لا طبعا و منه ففي حالة المساواة هل تستطيع المرأة القيام بنفس المهن التي يقوم بها الرجل(ونستثني بعض الحالات الخاصة)، مثال آخر و هو أن الرجل هو المسؤول عن جلب الطعام الى البيت فوجب أن يعمل و يكون جيبه ممتلأ لهذا أعطاه الاسلام ضعف ماتأخده المرأة في الإرث و حتى المسلمات يقررن بهاذا فلا يقلن أنهن سلبن حقهن حشى لله أن يحرم أحدا من دون حكمة، نمر لمسألة الزواج، يحل للرجل الزواج من واحدة أو أكثر على ألا يتعدى 4زوجات ولكن ب شروط، فإن تكلمنا على المساواة هنا و افترضنا أنه يحل للمرأة بتعدد الأزواج فهل تجيبونني في حالة الحمل من يكون اب الجنين؟لن يقبله اي من الأزواج ولو كان ولده، مثال آخر في عورة المرأة و التي تختلف عن نظيرتها للرجل و منه فالملابس تختلف و الحشمة، فهل نعدل أم نساوي؟؟؟فوجب إعطاء كل ذي حق حقه بالعدل لا بالمساواة و هو ما قد فعله الاسلام، فيكفي التمعن فقط في الاختلافات و البحث فإن لم تجد فآعلم أنه يوجد دليل في الكتاب أو السنة.
الإسلام أول محرر للمرأة من الظلم والاضطهاد، وأول منصف لها وناصر، حيث كانت مسلوبة الإرادة بل الآدمية والإنسانية في الثقافات المختلفة.
وجعل من حقها أن تحتفظ باسمها واسم عائلتها لا تفقد انتمائها العائلي لمجرد زواجها – كما تفعل الجاهلية الغربية إلى اليوم- فلا يستطيع زوجها ولا أبوها أن يلغي شخصيتها، ولو كان فقدان المرأة لنسبها ولانتمائها العائلي شرفاً لها لكان ذلك لزوجات أفضل المرسلين صلعم ، لكن شرع الإسلام بخلاف ذلك، بل ندد بمن ينتمي إلى غير أبيه، فقال صلعم (من ادعى إلى غير أبيه وهو يعلم أنه غير أبيه، فالجنة حرام عليه)، وقال(لا ترغبوا عن آبائكم، فمن رغب عن أبيه فهو كافر) رواهما البخاري، وما نزال إلى اليوم نعرف زوجات النبي صلعم وأمهات المؤمنين بأسمائهن وبانتمائهن لآبائهن ولعوائلهن، وحتى من لم يسلم أبوها، فهذه خديجة بنت خويلد، وعائشة بنت أبي بكر، وجويرية بنت الحارث، وصفية بنت حّيي بن أخطب(اليهودية الأصل)، احتفظت كل واحدة منهن بنسبها وشخصيتها، وخطاب القرآن الكريم موجه إلى الفريقين على حد سواء دون تفريق إلا الخصوصيات، فالأصل في كل نداء بـ (يا أيها الذين آمنوا) و(يا أيها الناس) فهو موجه للرجال والنساء، وكذلك نداءات النبي صلعم روي أن النبي صلعم كان في مسجده فقال: يأيها الناس وكانت زوجته أم سلمة تمشطها جاريتها فقالت لها اتركي هذا لأذهب إلى الرسول صلعم فقالت لها إنه يقول أيها الناس فقالت لها أنا من الناس، فلابد أن أذهب وأسمع ما يقول.
ولا غرو فالإسلام دين رباني جاء للرجال وللنساء معاً، ولذلك لا يتصور في هذا الدين أن يحيف على النساء كما يتقوَّل المتقوِّلون ويتخرَّص المتخرِّصون، فالشريعة هذه ليست من وضع الرجال حتى يجوروا على النساء، إنما صاحب هذه الشريعة هو خالق الزوجين الذكر والأنثى، هو رب الجنسين، فلا يُعقل أن يجور على أحدهما لحساب الآخر، وهو الحكم العدل، ومن صفاته العدل فلابد أن تكون شريعتُه ممثلةً لعدله تعالى، والشريعة جاءت لإقامة العدل،
نقول لهؤلاء إن الإسلام جعل المرأة مساوية للرجل في أصل الإنسانية وفي الكرامة الإنسانية (ولقد كرمنا بني آدم) وفي المسؤولية العامة "كلكم راع وكلكم مسؤول عن رعيته، الرجل راع في أهل بيته وهو مسؤول عن رعيته، والمرأة في بيت زوجها راعية وهي مسؤولة عن رعيتها" وقرر المساواة في المسؤولية وفي العمل وفي الجزاء وفي المصير، لكنه خالف بينهما في بعض الأشياء، وهذا مقتضى العدل لأنهما مختلفان، فالذكر ليس أنثى، والأنثى ليس ذكراً، وصدق الخالق القائل{وَلَيْسَ الذَّكَرُ كَالْأُنْثَى}، نعم ليس الذكر كالأنثى لأنهما مختلفان في التكوين والاستعدادات والوظيفة، فلا يمكن لعاقل أن يقول إن المرأة هي نفس الرجل في تكوينه، فجسمُ المرأةِ غيرُ جسم الرجل، والمرأة أعدت لوظيفة غير وظيفة الرجل، وفي مقدمة ما أعدت له الأمومة، لهذا هيأ الله لها ما يجعلها تقوم بهذا المهمة خير قيام، لذلك كانت مساواة بالمرأة بالرجل في كل شيء مخالفة للمنطق والفطرة، ومخالفة للعلم وللعقل، لذلك أنكر بعض علماء الغرب أنفسُهم -في عصرنا هذا- على الحضارة الغربية وعلى الفلسفة الغربية والثقافة الغربية في مكابرتها على التعامل مع الجنسين معاملة واحدة، في التعليم والعمل، وهما مختلفان فطرة وتكويناً، ومن هؤلاء العلماء الدكتور "أليكسيس كاريل" في كتابه "الإنسان ذلك المجهول" قال: " إن هذا –أي المساواة في كل شيء- تدمير للعلاقات وتدمير للوظائف وظلم للمرأة أن تُحمَّل ما يُحمَّل الرجل وعليها من الأعباء ما ليس على الرجل، القرآن والإسلام حين فرق بين الرجل والمرأة في بعض الأحكام لم يُرِد ظلم المرأة إنما أراد إنصافها، أما شبهة الشهادة والتعدد والميراث والقوامة التي تثار من وقت لآخر، فقد أصبح الرد فيها أوضح من الواضح، لا يرتاب فيها إلا ضال أو مضل. فالحق أبلج والباطل لجلج، وصدق الله {فَمَاذَا بَعْدَ الْحَقِّ إِلَّا الضَّلالُ فَأَنَّى تُصْرَفُونَ} .

أرجو أن أكون وضحت الرؤية ولو قليلا و مع أني أعلم أنه لن ترضى عني لا اليهود و لا النصارى حتى أتبع ملتهم، ولكني أدعو العزيز القدير أن يتوفاني مسلما و يلحقني بالصدقين والشهداء و الأنبياء
و السلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً أخى الكريم 

بارك الله فيك وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك

وياريت أخى الفاضل تشاركنى الحديث عن موضوعنا الأساسى
الا وهو اسباب التحول الدينى 
تقبل من كل التحية والتقدير


----------



## آناستازيا (26 نوفمبر 2006)

تقولون بانني تحولت عن الموضوع فاقول لكم عدرا انا ارى بان هضم حقوق المراة في الاسلام هو الذي ادى لكثير من المسلمات لترك دينهن او للتمرد على الدين و عدم تطبيقه اما انت يا اخbwm36 
 فبعد جهد جهيد فسرت الماء بالماء كنت انتظر ردا احسن من ذلك  كنت اتمنى ان لا تدكر هذا الكلام ( و لن ترضى عنك اليهود و لا النصارى حتي تتبع ملتهم )  لانه يجرحني و هو غير صحيح مع بعض الناس عموما اشكرك على الرد.  عدرا للاطالة و سوف ان سحب من موضوعكم بهدوء


----------



## elsadawey2 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

هما فين الكثير من المسلمات دول ؟ بتتكلمي حضرتك وكأن كل يوم مسلمه بتتنصر واحده ولا اتنين ولا تلاته ولا عشره ولا حتي ميه ولا الف ما يبقوش كتير علي اتنين مليار


----------



## coptic hero (26 نوفمبر 2006)

*سبحان الله*



elsadawey2 قال:


> هما فين الكثير من المسلمات دول ؟ بتتكلمي حضرتك وكأن كل يوم مسلمه بتتنصر واحده ولا اتنين ولا تلاته ولا عشره ولا حتي ميه ولا الف ما يبقوش كتير علي اتنين مليار


سبحان الله هم بقوا اتنين مليار تخيل يا اخى من اسبوع فقط اقنعنى واحد على البالتوك ان عدد المسلمين اصبح تسعه مليار علما بأن سكان العالم اقل من سته مليار منهم  ثلاثه مليار بس فى الصين وشرق اسيا ليس لهم الا بوذا وامثاله يا عم براحتكم العدد فى الليمون يعنى اشمعنى عدد المسيحيين فى مصر بتقولوا اقل من عشرة مليون فى التعداد بينما تعداد الكنيسه يشير الى 23 مليون اشمعنى دى اللى مش هاتغالطو فيها فاكر الشجره اللى ظهرت فى غابات المانيا على شكل لا اله الا الله وقومتوا الدنيا عليها وطلعت فى الاخر واحد رسام من مصر راسمها من دماغه ورفع قضيه على اللى طبعوها  وعلى فكرة قبل ما انسى المسلمه اللى بتدخل المسيحيه مقتنعه بتبيع اهلها ودنياها لتشترى الابديه بعكس المسيحيه التى تسلم علشان تمنع الفضيحه لآهلها نتيجه التشهير بها لو لم توافق على الاسلام وهى تبيع ابديتها لكى تحصل على مقابل جنسى او مادى مثل الاسطى بلبل العجلاتى الذى اسلم من اجل سته الاف جنيه ليفتح بهم محل تأجير عجل ولكن مع الاسف لم يعطوه غير اربعه الاف بس لانه تردد امام لجنه النصح فى المديريه ربنا يرحمكم ويرحمنا


----------



## bwm36 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و الصلاة و السلام على خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين 
أما بعد:
أولا و قبل كل شئ فعدد المسلمين و المسيحيين في العالم معروف ولا نحتاج لتحريف الرقم فما عليك الا الدخول الى أي محرك بحث وسوف تجد الرقم، أما الصين فأاظن و الله أعلى و أعلم أنه مليار و 300 مائة مليون كما درست في التاريخ و بها عدد كبير من المسلمين
أشكر الأخ محمد على موضوعه الهام و منه فلي بعض التدخلات، بكل صراحة لا يمكن الحكم على الذي غير ديانته إلا بعد مدة زمنية محددة من أجل معرفة الأسباب الحقيقية وراء ذلك، وشخصيا سنحت لي الفرصة للإحتكاك ببعض الذين دخلوا للإسلام و سنحت لي الفرصة متابعتهم ولو عن بعد و أؤكد أنه تختلف الأسباب، فهناك بعض الرجال الذين أسلموا فقط من أجل الزواج من مسلمة و هذا صراحة يؤلمني و حاليا أعرف فرنسيا قال لي صديقة لي أنه مستعد للإسلام من أجل الزواج و أنا نصحت الأخت الفاضلة أن لا تقبل ذلك فلا يجب أن يسلم إلا عن إقتناع و فهم و لا إكراه في الدين.من جهة الجانب الآخر فلم أسمع أن مسلما أو مسلمة غيرت دينها من أجل الزواج ولكن بعضهن هداهن الله يتزوجن بغير مسلم(وهذا حرام في الإسلام) دون تغيير ديانتهن و لا تمتن أصلا بالإسلام بأي صلة فتجسهن لا يصلين و لا هم يحزنون إلا الصوم تختلف فيه الحالات و هنا أستشهد مبثال صديقتي التي ذكرت سالفا فالفرنسي الذي يريد الزواج منها هو في الأصل إبن خالتها المسلمة من رجل مسيحي فرنسي.
و قد قال أحد المتدخلين أن غالبية الذين يغيرون ديانتهم يكون بغير اقتناع فيكون بسبب الزواج أو غرض دنيوي و أنا لا أتفق معه، فماذا تقول يا أخي عن القساوسة الذين هداهم الله بهداه و دخلوا الاسلام؟و هم كثر؟و لم أسمع يوما شيخا عالما مسلما ارتد عن الاسلام و الحمد لله!!!!
و شهادة حق فكل يستعمل عاطفته في التعريف بدينه و الدعوة إليه و للأسف إخواني المسلمين كذلك(ليس الكل)، فأراهم يتبعون قصص لا أعرف مصدرها و يطرحونها فتكون دليلا عليهم بدل لهم، و شخصيا لا أصدق شيئا إلا بعد التأكد منه، و أنصح أي مبشر كيفما كانت ديانته الإخلاص في مهمته و الصدق فيها إن هو أراد الوصول إلى النجاح.
أرجو أن يكون كل ما قلته واضحا و أدعوا العلي القدير أن يظهر الحق فالحق يعلوا ولا يعلى عليه بإذن فالق الحب والنوى، مبدع السماء والأرض الله الواحد الأحد.
والسلام على من اتبع الهدى*


----------



## bwm36 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*



			فبعد جهد جهيد فسرت الماء بالماء كنت انتظر ردا احسن من ذلك كنت اتمنى ان لا تدكر هذا الكلام ( و لن ترضى عنك اليهود و لا النصارى حتي تتبع ملتهم ) لانه يجرحني و هو غير صحيح مع بعض الناس
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أنا لم أقصد لا تجريحا ولا إيذاء ا وأعتذر ولكنني قصدت أؤلئك الذين مهما كانت إجاباتك لهم يقولون هذا ليس بمنطقي.

قال الله سبحانه و تعالى :"ثُمَّ قَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِرُسُلِنَا وَقَفَّيْنَا بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الإِنجِيلَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ رَأْفَةً وَرَحْمَةً وَرَهْبَانِيَّةً ابْتَدَعُوهَامَا كَتَبْنَاهَا عَلَيْهِمْ إِلاَّ ابْتِغَاءَ رِضْوَانِ اللَّهِ فَمَا رَعَوْهَا حَقَّ رِعَايَتِهَا فَآتَيْنَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْهُمْ أَجْرَهُمْ وَكَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ "
سورة الحديد57:27

و أذكر الأخت الفاضلة أنني نقلت مايقوله الله و رسوله عن حقوق المرأة في الإسلام وهو منطقي ومفهوم.*


----------



## Scofield (27 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> كنا نأمل انيستمر الحوار والنقاش هنا بهدوء وحيادية وبتعقل لكن تأتي الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن
> وعموما اهلا بيك أخ ريمون
> ممكن اخي العاقل المستنير العقل الفطن يقولي ما معني ان المسيحية تعترف باليهوديه
> هل معني كلامك ان اليهود علي حق وانهم ليسوا كفارا بالمسيحيه ؟ بطريقة أخري هل لا تعتبر المسيحية ان اليهود اليوم كفار لانهم كفروا بالرب يسوع ؟؟ ام هم مؤمنون وعلي حق في ديانتهم ؟؟
> ...




لا يا حلو الأسلام يعنى الشهادتين مش الكلام المخرف ده
المسيحى مسيحى و اليهودي يهودى مفيش حاجة أسمها أسلام غير عندك


----------



## elsadawey2 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

طيب


----------



## عابـر سبيل (28 نوفمبر 2006)

أنا رأيي 

أن كل واحد حر يروح الدين اليعجبه ومحدش ليه عتاب عليه 

فهو يعتقد بأن ذلك صح فهو حر 

إن كان اختار الصح فالجنه له وان كان اختار الخطا فالنار له

يعنى احنا مش مستفادين منه حاجه ولا هاننضر بحاجه


----------



## محمدباشا (28 نوفمبر 2006)

اختى اناستاذيا

هل ليكى دليل على هضم حق الرمأة فى الإسلام

لكى منى الف شكر


----------



## محمدباشا (28 نوفمبر 2006)

آناستازيا قال:


> اود ان اشكر اولا صاحب الموضوع على طرحه الجيد للموضوع فقد كنت فعلا ابحث عن موضوع مشابه لابث فيه افكاري
> اعود و اقول ما اريد ان تفهموني غلط او تعتبروه نوع من السب و لكن حقا انا ابحث عن الحقيقة
> مشكلتي هي اني ارى ان الاسلام يضطهد المراة و يهضم حقوقها كاملة فكيف تدعوننا للاسلام و انتم تشعروننا بانكم انتم الرجال دوما اعلى منا درجة .ام ان الاسلام هو لصنف الرجال فقط!!!!!!?
> ارجو ان ترد علي بجواب شافي و ان لا تغني لي اغنية ان الاسلام كرم المراة لان هذا الكلام لا يدخل العقل
> ناقشني و اثبث لي العكس و صدقني ان اقنعتني سوف اقول لك باني مقتنعة و دمتم سالمين






كن*ت لا اريد تغيير الموضوع لكن رأيتك لا تقتنعى بأراء الاخرين فوددت ان اعرف ما هو دليلك على إضطهاد المرأة 
من قال لكى ذلك 
ماذا تعرفين عن الإسلام 
قولى لنا لأن لا يرضيكى ان نسب ولا نرد الشبهات ربما يكون هناك لبس 
أرجو الرد
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​


----------



## محمدباشا (28 نوفمبر 2006)

أنا أسف سأذهب للعمل و سأعود إن شاء الله الساعة الرابعه بعد العصر بتوقيت مصر الحبيبة


----------



## Scofield (28 نوفمبر 2006)

عابـر سبيل قال:


> أنا رأيي
> 
> أن كل واحد حر يروح الدين اليعجبه ومحدش ليه عتاب عليه
> 
> ...




مينفعش يا أخ عابر سبيل لأن الاسلام يقتل من بدل دينه أو خرج منه


----------



## ابوودن (28 نوفمبر 2006)

الى لاخ ريمون كل ما قلت مغالط فية
1-اما عدم اعترافنا بل يهودية خطاء منك نحن نعرف ان اليهوديةدين الله ونؤمن بذالك ولاكن
حرف منهم وزادو ونقصو فية وتكفير الشيوخ لهم لانهم قالو عزير ابن اللهارجو منك وضع الاشياء فى مكانها الصحيح
2-الاسلام لا ينفى المسيحية ولاكن نفس قول اليهود عيسى ابن الله
3-اما قولك اضطهاد المسيحية والتبشيريين قتل وسرقة يا رجل تغالط فسك 
من الذى يقتل فى العالم فى العراق والشيشان والفلبين وتيلاند وكسوفة تيمو الشرقية ومن
ويحتل ويساعد المحتل والاضطهاد نحن ان كنت فى مصر تدخل الجيش والشرطة ومنك الدكتور والمهندس
فى بلد مسيحى مثل الصرب الا يسمح بل مسلم ان يتعلم ويدخل الجيش والشرطة انتم فى مصر
احسن منكم المسلم فى صربية
4-اما عدم اعتراف الاسلام بغيرة كزب نعترف بكل الاديان السماوية اما تفسيرك للاية
(ان الدين عند اللة الاسلام) خطاء اى اخر دين انزل الله يجب ان يكون دين الله وبعدة القيامة
اما المسيحية تلغى الاسلام وتقول نبى كزاب ام نحن نقول على عيسى نبى الله حق من منا احسن 
اما اليهودية نقول موسى نبى اللة واليهود يقولون المسلمين ونبيهم انجس البشر من منا احسن ارجو الرد كما قال الاخ محمد رد جميل الانا من يلجاء الى السب حجتة ضعيفة ارجو حوار هادء


----------



## ابوودن (28 نوفمبر 2006)

يا ريمون اجد فيك العبث وانت غير موضوعى وكل كلامك كلام من غسل عقلة فى الكنيسة(انتم تقولون انا من لم يؤمن بنا عيسى هوا المخلص لان يدخل الجنة)كيف تعيب على ونتا بكا العيب ارجو الرد بئدب


----------



## ابوودن (28 نوفمبر 2006)

وما قتل من يخرج من دينة عندى حلات من دخل الاسلام من المسيحيين قتل منهم جارا لى ارجو ان لا تعيب على غيرك ما هو فيك


----------



## آناستازيا (28 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا قال:


> كن*ت لا اريد تغيير الموضوع لكن رأيتك لا تقتنعى بأراء الاخرين فوددت ان اعرف ما هو دليلك على إضطهاد المرأة
> من قال لكى ذلك
> ماذا تعرفين عن الإسلام
> قولى لنا لأن لا يرضيكى ان نسب ولا نرد الشبهات ربما يكون هناك لبس
> ...





اريد ان انبهك اولا بانني ادرس الفكر الاسلامي في جامعة منتريال بكندا لتضع هذا بحسبانك (فانا لا اتكلم عن جهل).
ثانيا انا لست من المهاجمين للدين الاسلامي و لا لاي ديانة اخرى فانا من المؤمنات بان الديانة التي يولد بها المرا يكون دوما منحاز اليها و يعتقد انها الصح لدى اريد ان نناقش بكل موضوعية. 
انا مايحزني في معاملة المراة في الاسلام (هذ الذي جعل كثير من المسلمات يغير دينهن لكي لا نخرج عن اصل الموضوع) بالدرجة الاولى نصوص قرآنية تحث على ضرب المراة و اتدكر هنا المث
لاتضرب المرأة ولو بزهرة، مثل ياباني في غاية الرقة و الجمال، ينم عن فهم و تقدير ذو بعد رومانسي لطبيعة المرأة وتکوينها النفسي و البايولوجي. ولکن لماذا النصح بعدم ضرب المرأة؟ لامراء من أن هکذا نصيحة ذهب مثلا لم يأت إعتباطا و لا من مجرد هرطقة کلامية بحتة من دون أي هدف معين يرمي إليه. إذ کما قال المسيح في مريم " من کان منکم بلا خطيئة فليرمها بحجارة" بدواعي من حمايتها لا من مجموعة من البشر المندفعين للقصاص من تلک المرأة، وإنما للوقوف ضد إرث إجتماعي ـ فکري موجه ضد المرأة
و لكي لا نخرج من الموضوع ونخوض في موضوع آ خر سوف اضع تحت تصرفك هذا الرابط لعله يوصل و لو جزء من الفكرة


----------



## آناستازيا (28 نوفمبر 2006)

عفوا هذا هو الرابط
http://www.yassar.freesurf.fr/library/bal529_08.html


----------



## ابوودن (28 نوفمبر 2006)

اما قولك انك تدرسى فى كندا الفكر الاسلامى    انما هم درسولكى الفكر المعادى للفكرالاسلامى
اما قولك   ضرب المرءاة فى القراءن
 ففى صورة النساء الاية33
 (والتىتخافون نشوزهن فعظوهن واهجروهن فى المضاجع (وضربوهن) فان اطعنكم (فلاتبغوعليهن سبيلا ان الله كان عليا كبيرا)
والاية تتكلم وتقول اول شى فعضوهن
اى ان الامرءاة ان جعلت لك المشاكل
فى المنزل وخارجة عضهة اى انصحة 
ون لم ترجع عن الاخلاق السيئة اهجرها اى فارقها  حتا ترجع الى الاخلاق الحسنة وان لم ترجع واستمرت  فى العشرة السيئة  اضربها
وهذاهى هيا ما تهمك    والضرب الزى تحدث علية القراءن  هوا ما قالة رسول الله علية الصلات والسلام   ضرب غير مبرح ضرب تئنيب على ما فعلت وفى اخر الاية يقول الله وان اطعن على العشرة الطيبة والخلق الحسن ليس عليكم عليهم  سبيلا اى ان تضربها
والمراد من الضرب ليس ضرب وجع لا ضرب تئنيب  اى تحسسها انها على خطا  
وفى حديث رسول الله    يقول(عاشروهن بل معروف او فاروقوهن بل معروف  ) اى قول رسول اللة علية الصلات والسلام  العشرة تكون طيبة معا النساء وان ساءت الطلاق
وقال الله فى صورة النساء الاية18 ياايها الذين امنو لاتحل لكم ترثو النساءكرها
الاسلام يحافظ على مال المراءة
 فى سورة النساء ايضا الاية1 يايها الناس اتقوا ربكم الذى خلكم من نفس وحدةوخلق منها زوجها
انظر الاسلام يقول الرجل والمراءة من نفس واحدة  لا يقول الرجل اسما من النساء
والسلام


----------



## Scofield (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ابوودن قال:


> الى لاخ ريمون كل ما قلت مغالط فية
> 1-اما عدم اعترافنا بل يهودية خطاء منك نحن نعرف ان اليهوديةدين الله ونؤمن بذالك ولاكن
> حرف منهم وزادو ونقصو فية وتكفير الشيوخ لهم لانهم قالو عزير ابن اللهارجو منك وضع الاشياء فى مكانها الصحيح
> 2-الاسلام لا ينفى المسيحية ولاكن نفس قول اليهود عيسى ابن الله
> ...




والمسلمين و أله الاسلام ومحمد يقولون على اليهود انهم احفاد قردة و خنازير
يعنى هما بيردو عليكم بس لأنكم اهنتوهم


----------



## Scofield (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ابوودن قال:


> يا ريمون اجد فيك العبث وانت غير موضوعى وكل كلامك كلام من غسل عقلة فى الكنيسة(انتم تقولون انا من لم يؤمن بنا عيسى هوا المخلص لان يدخل الجنة)كيف تعيب على ونتا بكا العيب ارجو الرد بئدب




أولا كذاب اللى يقولك انى بروح كنيسة أو حتى ان الكنيسة بتجيب سيرتكم 
صدقنى احنا منحبش نذكر سيرتكم فى الكنيسة لوجود أشياء اهم من سيرتكم


----------



## Scofield (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ابوودن قال:


> وما قتل من يخرج من دينة عندى حلات من دخل الاسلام من المسيحيين قتل منهم جارا لى ارجو ان لا تعيب على غيرك ما هو فيك




ومحمد عندما قال "ومن بدل دينه فأقتلوه" وحدود الردة فى الاسلام
وعلى فكرة أحنا معندناش حد ردة فى المسيحية والا كنا قتلنا كل الذى يسلم
لان كمان القتل عندنا حرااااااااااااااااااااام مش زيكم حلال
فبطل أكاذيب لأنك فى يوم من الايام ستقف أمام الخالق الحقيقي الذى لم تعبه يوما فى حياتك و يسألك لماذا كذبت هل ستقول له محمد قال لى هذا صدقنى الله لن يسامحك او يعذرك لأنه أعطاك فرص كثيرة للتوبة على الارض ولكنك رفضتها و انكرت الاله الحقيقي
حبيبى انا هطلب منك طلب محبة فقط
لماذا لا تسأل الله الحقيقي و أطلب منه ان يريك الحقيقة 
بجد حبيبى قبل ما يعدى و يفوت الاوان 
متضيعش حياتك فى شئ وهمى
ربنا يباركك و ينورلك عنيك


----------



## آناستازيا (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ابوودن قال:


> اما قولك انك تدرسى فى كندا الفكر الاسلامى    انما هم درسولكى الفكر المعادى للفكرالاسلامى
> اما قولك   ضرب المرءاة فى القراءن
> ففى صورة النساء الاية33
> (والتىتخافون نشوزهن فعظوهن واهجروهن فى المضاجع (وضربوهن) فان اطعنكم (فلاتبغوعليهن سبيلا ان الله كان عليا كبيرا)
> ...



هل قرات جيدا ما في الرابط
اعود و اقول ارجوا منك ان تجيبني بكل موضوعية و اقترح ان نفتح موضوع آخر لنناقش فيه لكي لا نزعل اخانا محمدباشا  و نخرب له موضوعه اني انتظرك و اقول لك انني ذكية جدا و استطيع ان افرق بين مايدرسوننا فيه اذا كان صح او خطاء فلست محتاجة للضرب لافهم و عدرا يا اخي على استعمال الكلمة الاخيرة


----------



## ابوودن (28 نوفمبر 2006)

و اقول لك انني ذكية جدا 



مافى حد اهان زكائك اما من ناحية الضرب  انتى لستى زوجتى معا انى اتمنا زوجة زكية مثلك


----------



## ابوودن (28 نوفمبر 2006)

اما اضرب الزى انتى مذلت مصرة علية
هاكى الحديث هذا من رسول الله صلى اللة علية وسلم
 قل رسول الله  اوصيكم بل نساء خيرا 

رسول اللة يوصى بلنساء  فى نبى فى اي دين  واصا كل الوصية


----------



## ابوودن (28 نوفمبر 2006)

افتحى موضو ع جديد وانا معاك وعيزك ما تزعلى انا ما بزعل الحوار جميل وهادف  وانا مقتنع من حق كل انسان ان يدخل اى دين   قال الله (قل يا ايها الكافرون لكم دينك ولى د
ينى


----------



## ابوودن (28 نوفمبر 2006)

كلام جميل


----------



## elsadawey2 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده وبعد : فقد كثر الكلام هذه الأيام عن مدى مشروعية تأديب الزوج زوجته وانقسم المتحدثون في ذلك على اختلاف مشاربهم ما بين مؤيد ومنكر ونظرا لكون هذه المسألة من المسائل الشرعية  التي لابد من بيان الحكم الشرعي فيها وفق ما تقتضيه الأدلة الشرعية من الكتاب والسنة وبُعدا عن الأهواء لذا أحببت الكتابة في ذلك مبينا ما أراه حقا في هذه المسألة فأقول مستعينا بالله تعالى :

قال تعالى ( الرِّجَالُ قَوَّامُونَ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ بِمَا فَضَّلَ اللهُ بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ وَبِمَا أَنْفَقُوا مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ فَالصَّالِحَاتُ قَانِتَاتٌ حَافِظَاتٌ لِلْغَيْبِ بِمَا حَفِظَ اللهُ وَاللَّاتِي تَخَافُونَ نُشُوزَهُنَّ فَعِظُوهُنَّ وَاهْجُرُوهُنَّ فِي المَضَاجِعِ وَاضْرِبُوهُنَّ فَإِنْ أَطَعْنَكُمْ فَلَا تَبْغُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ سَبِيلًا إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ عَلِيًّا كَبِيرًا ) (النساء:34) وهذه الآية آية محكمة غير منسوخة ولكن كثيرا من الناس لم يفهم المراد منها فعمل بفهمه الخاطئ من تعدٍّ واضح على المرأة وظن أن هذا من الدين وإذا رجعنا للمنهج الإسلامي في تعامل الزوجين تبين لنا جليا أنه لا يحث على ما يظنه البعض العنف الزوجي بل يحث على الألفة والمحبة والعشرة بالمعروف وذلك في آيات وأحاديث نبوية كثيرة منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر : 

أولا :  قال تعالى ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا لَا يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَرِثُوا النِّسَاءَ كَرْهًا وَلَا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ لِتَذْهَبُوا بِبَعْضِ مَا آَتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ وَعَاشِرُوهُنَّ بِالمَعْرُوفِ فَإِنْ كَرِهْتُمُوهُنَّ فَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَيَجْعَلَ اللهُ فِيهِ خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا )  (النساء:19) .

قال الشافعي -رحمه الله تعالى- : " وجماع المعروف بين الزوجين كف المكروه وإعفاء صاحب الحق من المؤنة في طلبه لا بإظهار الكراهية في تأديته فأيهما مطل بتأخيره فمطل الغني ظلم " ا.هـ أحكام القرآن للشافعي 1/204 الأم 5/89  وقال الطبري - رحمه الله تعالى - : " يعني جل ثناؤه بقوله ( وَعَاشِرُوهُنَّ بِالمَعْرُوفِ ) وخالقوا أيها الرجالُ نساءَكم وصاحبوهن (بِالمَعْرُوفِ ) يعني بما أمرتم به من المصاحبة وذلك إمساكهن بأداء حقوقهن التي فرض الله جل ثناؤه لهن عليكم إليهن أو تسريح منكم لهن بإحسان " ا.هـ تفسير الطبري 4/312 

وقال ابن قدامة – رحمه الله تعالى - : " وقال بعض أهل العلم التماثل هاهنا في تأدية كل واحد منهما ما عليه من الحق لصاحبه بالمعروف ولا يمطله به ولا يظهر الكراهة بل ببشر وطلاقة ولا يتبعه أذى ولا منة لقول الله تعالى ( وَعَاشِرُوهُنَّ بِالمَعْرُوفِ ) وهذا من المعروف ويستحب لكل واحد منهما تحسين الخلق مع صاحبه والرفق به واحتمال أذاه لقول الله تعالى ( وبالوالدين إحسانا وبذي القربى ) إلى قوله ( والصاحب بالجنب  ) قيل : هو كل واحد من الزوجين " ا.هـ المغني 7/223

وقال ابن كثير -رحمه الله تعالى- : " وقوله تعالى ( وَعَاشِرُوهُنَّ بِالمَعْرُوفِ ) أي طيبوا أقوالكم لهن وحسنوا أفعالكم وهيئاتكم بحسب قدرتكم كما تحب ذلك منها فافعل أنت بها مثله كما قال تعالى ( وَلَهُنَّ مِثْلُ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِنَّ بِالمَعْرُوفِ ) ( البقرة:228)  قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( خيركم خيركم لأهله وأنا خيركم لأهلي ) وكان من أخلاقه صلى الله عليه وسلم  أنه جميل العشرة دائم البشر يداعب أهله ويتلطف بهم ويوسعهم نفقة ويضاحك نساءه حتى إنه كان يسابق عائشة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها يتودد إليها بذلك قالت : سابقني رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  فسبقته وذلك قبل أن أحمل اللحم ثم سابقته بعد ما حملت اللحم فسبقني فقال : ( هذه بتلك ) ويجتمع نساؤه كل ليلة في بيت التي يبيت عندها رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  فيأكل معهن العشاء في بعض الأحيان ثم تنصرف كل واحدة إلى منزلها وكان ينام مع المرأة من نسائه في شعار واحد يضع عن كتفيه الرداء وينام بالإزار وكان إذا صلى العشاء يدخل منزله يسمر مع أهله قليلا قبل أن ينام يؤانسهم بذلك صلى الله عليه وسلم  وقد قال تعالى ( لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ ) (الأحزاب:21) " ا.هـ تفسير ابن كثير 1/467وانظر : زاد المعاد 1/150  

وقال الذهبي – رحمه الله تعالى - : " وإذا كانت المرأة مأمورة بطاعة زوجها وبطلب رضاه فالزوج أيضا مأمور بالإحسان إليها واللطف بها والصبر على ما يبدو منها من سوء خلق وغيره وإيصالها حقها من النفقة والكسوة والعشرة الجميلة لقول الله تعالى ( وَعَاشِرُوهُنَّ بِالمَعْرُوفِ ) " ا.هـ الكبائر 1/178 

ثانيا : قال تعالى ( وَمِنْ آَيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجًا لِتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ مَوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآَيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ ) (الرُّوم:21) قال ابن كثير - رحمه الله تعالى - : " فلا ألفة بين روحين أعظم مما بين الزوجين " ا.هـ تفسير ابن كثير 2/ 275 

ثالثا : قال تعالى  ( وَلَهُنَّ مِثْلُ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِنَّ بِالمَعْرُوفِ وَلِلرِّجَالِ عَلَيْهِنَّ دَرَجَةٌ وَاللهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ ) (البقرة:228) قال ابن عباس -رضي الله عنهما – "  إني لأحب أن أتزين للمرأة كما أحب أن تزين لي لأن الله عز وجل يقول ( وَلَهُنَّ مِثْلُ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِنَّ بِالمَعْرُوفِ ) وما أحب أن أستوفي جميع حق لي عليها لأن الله عز وجل يقول ( وَلِلرِّجَالِ عَلَيْهِنَّ دَرَجَةٌ ) . رواه ابن أبي شيبة 4/196 وابن جرير 2/453 والبيهقي 7/295 .

رابعا : عن أبي هُرَيْرَةَ – رضي الله عنه - عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال : ( مَن كان يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ فلا يُؤْذِي جَارَهُ وَاسْتَوْصُوا بِالنِّسَاءِ خَيْرًا فَإِنَّهُنَّ خُلِقْنَ من ضِلَعٍ وَإِنَّ أَعْوَجَ شَيْءٍ في الضِّلَعِ أَعْلَاهُ فَإِنْ ذَهَبْتَ تُقِيمُهُ كَسَرْتَهُ وَإِنْ تَرَكْتَهُ لم يَزَلْ أَعْوَجَ فَاسْتَوْصُوا بِالنِّسَاءِ خَيْرًا ) رواه البخاري ( 4890 ) ومسلم ( 1468 ) قال النووي - رحمه الله تعالى - : " فيه الحث على الرفق بالنساء والإحسان إليهن والصبر على عوج أخلاقهن واحتمال ضعف عقولهن وكراهة طلاقهن بلا سبب وإنه لا مطمع في استقامتهن " ا.هـ مرقاة المفاتيح 6/356 وقال المناوي - رحمه الله تعالى- : " وفيه ندب المداراة لاستمالة النفوس وتألف القلوب وسياسة النساء بأخذ العفو عنهن والصبر عليهن وأن من رام تقويمهن فاته النفع بهن مع أنه لا غنى له عن امرأة يسكن إليها " ا.هـ فيض القدير 2/388 

خامسا : عن أبي هُرَيْرَةَ  - رضي الله عنه -قال : قال رسول اللَّهِ  صلى الله عليه وسلم : (  لَا يَفْرَكْ مُؤْمِنٌ مؤمنة إن كَرِهَ منها خُلُقًا رضي منها آخَرَ ) رواه مسلم ( 1469 ) . قال الحافظ النووي - رحمه الله تعالى - : " أي ينبغي أن لا يبغضها لأنه إن وجد فيها خُلقا يُكره وجد فيها خُلقا مرضيا بأن تكون شرسة الخلق لكنها دينة أو جميلة أو عفيفة أو رفيقة به أو نحو ذلك " ا.هـ شرح صحيح مسلم 10/ 58 الديباج للسيوطي 4/80

سادسا : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع ( اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ في النِّسَاءِ فَإِنَّكُمْ أَخَذْتُمُوهُنَّ بِأَمَانِ اللَّهِ وَاسْتَحْلَلْتُمْ فُرُوجَهُنَّ بِكَلِمَةِ اللَّهِ وَلَكُمْ عَلَيْهِنَّ أَنْ لَا يُوطِئْنَ فُرُشَكُمْ أَحَدًا تَكْرَهُونَهُ فَإِنْ فَعَلْنَ ذلك فَاضْرِبُوهُنَّ ضَرْبًا غير مُبَرِّحٍ وَلَهُنَّ عَلَيْكُمْ رِزْقُهُنَّ وَكِسْوَتُهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ ) رواه مسلم (1218) من حديث جابر -رضي الله عنه- .

وعن عَمْرِو بن الْأَحْوَصِ - رضي الله عنه - أَنَّهُ شَهِدَ حَجَّةَ الْوَدَاعِ مع رسول اللَّهِ  صلى الله عليه وسلم  فَحَمِدَ اللَّهَ وَأَثْنَى عليه وَذَكَّرَ وَوَعَظَ فذكر الحديث وفيه : (  ألا وَاسْتَوْصُوا بِالنِّسَاءِ خَيْرًا فَإِنَّمَا هُنَّ عَوَانٌ عِنْدَكُمْ ليس تَمْلِكُونَ مِنْهُنَّ شيئا غير ذلك إلا أَنْ يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ فَإِنْ فَعَلْنَ فَاهْجُرُوهُنَّ في الْمَضَاجِعِ وَاضْرِبُوهُنَّ ضَرْبًا غير مُبَرِّحٍ فَإِنْ أَطَعْنَكُمْ فلا تَبْغُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ سَبِيلًا ألا إِنَّ لَكُمْ على نِسَائِكُمْ حَقًّا وَلِنِسَائِكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ حَقًّا فَأَمَّا حَقُّكُمْ على نِسَائِكُمْ فلا يُوطِئْنَ فُرُشَكُمْ من تَكْرَهُونَ ولا يَأْذَنَّ في بُيُوتِكُمْ لِمَنْ تَكْرَهُونَ ألا وَحَقُّهُنَّ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ تُحْسِنُوا إِلَيْهِنَّ في كِسْوَتِهِنَّ وَطَعَامِهِنَّ ) رواه ابن أبي شيبة 2/56 و النسائي في الكبرى (9169) وابن ماجه (1851) والترمذي (1163 ) وقال : حسن صحيح .

سابعا : عن عبد اللَّهِ بن زَمْعَةَ -رضي الله عنه- عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( لَا يَجْلِدُ أحدُكم امْرَأَتَهُ جَلْدَ الْعَبْدِ ثُمَّ يُجَامِعُهَا في آخِرِ الْيَوْمِ ) رواه البخاري ( 4908 ) قال الحافظ ابن حجر - رحمه الله تعالى - : " وفي سياقه استبعاد وقوع الأمرين من العاقل أن يبالغ في ضرب امرأته ثم يجامعها من بقية يومه أو ليلته والمجامعة أو المضاجعة إنما تستحسن مع ميل النفس والرغبة في العشرة والمجلود غالبا ينفر ممن جلده فوقعت الإشارة إلى ذم ذلك وأنه إن كان ولا بد فليكن التأديب بالضرب اليسير بحيث لا يحصل منه النفور التام فلا يفرط في الضرب ولا يفرط في التأديب ... ولأن ضرب المرأة إنما أبيح من أجل عصيانها زوجها فيما يجب من حقه عليها " ا.هـ فتح الباري 9/303 عمدة القاري 20/192

ثامنا :  عن إياس بن أبي ذباب - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لا تضربوا إماء الله ) قال فذئر - أي نشز - النساء وساءت أخلاقهن على أزواجهن فقال عمر بن الخطاب : ذئر النساء وساءت أخلاقهن على أزواجهن منذ نهيت عن ضربهن فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( فاضربوا ) فضرب الناس نساءهم تلك الليلة فأتى نساء كثير يشتكين الضرب فقال النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  حين أصبح : ( لقد طاف بآل محمد الليلة سبعون امرأة كلهن يشتكين الضرب وأيم الله لا تجدون أولئك خياركم ) رواه النسائي في الكبرى ( 9167 ) وصححه ابن حبان (4189)  قال الإمام الشافعي -رحمه الله تعالى - : " فجعل لهم الضرب وجعل لهم العفو وأخبر أن الخيار ترك الضرب "ا.هـ الأم 5/112

وقال الحافظ ابن حجر – رحمه الله تعالى - : " فيه دلالة على أن ضربهن مباح في الجملة ومحل ذلك أن يضربها تأديبا إذا رأى منها ما يكره فيما يجب عليها فيه طاعته فإن اكتفى بالتهديد ونحوه كان أفضل ومهما أمكن الوصول إلى الغرض بالإيهام لا يعدل إلى الفعل لما في وقوع ذلك من النفرة المضادة لحسن المعاشرة المطلوبة في الزوجية الا إذا كان في أمر يتعلق بمعصية الله " ا.هـ فتح الباري 9/304 وانظر : عون المعبود 6/128

تاسعا : عن عَائِشَةَ - رضي الله عنه - قالت : ما ضَرَبَ رسول اللَّهِ  صلى الله عليه وسلم  شيئا قَطُّ بيده ولا امْرَأَةً ولا خَادِمًا إلا أَنْ يُجَاهِدَ في سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وما نِيلَ منه شَيْءٌ قَطُّ فَيَنْتَقِمَ من صَاحِبِهِ إلا أَنْ يُنْتَهَكَ شَيْءٌ من مَحَارِمِ اللَّهِ فَيَنْتَقِمَ لِلَّهِ عز وجل . رواه مسلم (2328) قال النووي -رحمه الله تعالى- : " فيه أن ضرب الزوجة والخادم والدابة وإن كان مباحا للأدب فتركه أفضل " ا.هـ شرح صحيح مسلم 15/84

وقال القاري -رحمه الله تعالى- : " خصا بالذكر اهتماماً بشأنهما ولكثرة وقوع ضرب هذين والاحتياج إليه وضربهما وإن جاز بشرطه فالأولى تركه قالوا بخلاف الولد فإن الأولى تأديبه ويوجه بأن ضربه لمصلحة تعود إليه فلم يندب العفو بخلاف ضرب هذين فإنه لحظ النفس غالباً فندب العفو عنهما مخالفة لهواها وكظماً لغيظها " ا.هـ مرقاة المفاتيح 10/ 488 وانظر : كشاف القناع 5/209

عاشرا : عن عائشة -رضي الله عنها- قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( خيركم خيركم لأهله وأنا خيركم لأهلي ) رواه ابن حبان ( 4177) والبيهقي 7/468 قال المناوي -رحمه الله تعالى- : " ولهذا كان على الغاية القصوى من حسن الخلق معهن وكان يداعبهن ويباسطهن ... ( وأنا خيركم لأهلي )  أي برا ونفعا لهم ديناً ودنيا أي فتابعوني ما آمركم بشيء إلا وأنا أفعله " ا.هـ فيض القدير 3/496

الحادي عشر : عن جَابِرٍ  -رضي الله عنه- قال : نهى رسول اللَّهِ  صلى الله عليه وسلم  عن الضَّرْبِ في الْوَجْهِ . رواه مسلم  (2116 ) . 

قال النَّوَوِيُّ  -رحمه الله تعالى - : " وأما الضرب في الوجه فمنهي عنه في كل الحيوان المحترم من الآدمي والحمير والخيل والإبل والبغال والغنم وغيرها لكنه في الآدمي أشد لأنه مجمع المحاسن مع أنه لطيف لأنه يظهر فيه أثر الضرب وربما شانه وربما آذى بعض الحواس " ا.هـ شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم 14/97 وانظر : عمدة القاري 21/140 التيسر بشرح الجامع الصغير 2/470 نيل الأوطار 8/250عون المعبود 7/ 167 وعن معاوية بن الحكم السلمي - رضي الله عنه - قال : كَانَتْ لي جَارِيَةٌ تَرْعَى غَنَمًا لي قِبَلَ أُحُدٍ وَالْجَوَّانِيَّةِ فَاطَّلَعْتُ ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ فإذا الذِّئبُ قد ذَهَبَ بِشَاةٍ من غَنَمِهَا وأنا رَجُلٌ من بني آدَمَ آسَفُ كما يَأْسَفُونَ لَكِنِّي صَكَكْتُهَا صَكَّةً فَأَتَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ  صلى الله عليه وسلم  فَعَظَّمَ ذلك عَلَيَّ قلت : يا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَفَلَا أُعْتِقُهَا قال : (  ائْتِنِي بها )  فَأَتَيْتُهُ بها فقال لها : (  أَيْنَ الله ) ؟ قالت : في السَّمَاءِ قال : (  من أنا ) ؟ قالت :  أنت رسول اللَّهِ . قال : (  أَعْتِقْهَا فَإِنَّهَا مُؤْمِنَةٌ ) رواه مسلم ( 537)

الثاني عشر : عن أم سلمة -رضي الله عنها- قالت : كان رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  في بيتي وكان بيده سواك فدعا وصيفة له أو لها حتى استبان الغضب في وجهه وخرجت أم سلمة إلى الحجرات فوجدت الوصيفة وهي تلعب ببهمة فقالت : ألا أراك تلعبين بهذه البهمة ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  يدعوك فقالت : لا والذي بعثك بالحق ما سمعتك فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لولا خشية القود لأوجعتك بهذا السواك ) رواه أحمد وأبو يعلى (6944) والبخاري في الأدب (184) قال المنذري : "أحمد بأسانيد أحدها جيد " ا.هـ الترغيب والترهيب 3/153 وقال الهيثمي : "وإسناده جيد عند أبي يعلى والطبراني " ا.هـ مجمع الزوائد 10/353

وعن أبي هريرة -رضي الله عنه - قال : قال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( مَن ضرب سوطا ظلما اقتص منه يوم القيامة ) رواه البزار والطبراني في الأوسط (1445) وإسنادهما حسن . مجمع الزوائد 10/353

وبعد هذه الجولة في تلك الآيات والأحاديث المباركة  وما هي إلا فيض من غيض  يتبين معنى الآية ويظهر لنا ما يلي :

أولا : وجوب معاشرة كل واحد من الزوجين الآخر بالمعروف .

ثانيا : أن القوامة بيد الرجل ومما يدخل في القوامة تقويم سلوك الزوجة متى أساءت أو نشزت بترفعها عليه أو غلظتها معه أو معصيته بما يجب عليها له فيُقوِّمها بالنصح أولا وذلك بتذكيرها بحرمة النشوز ووجوب طاعتها له في غير معصية مع ذكر الأدلة على ذلك كحديث أبي هُرَيْرَةَ -رضي الله عنه- قال : قال رسول اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إذا دَعَا الرَّجُلُ امْرَأَتَهُ إلى فِرَاشِهِ فَأَبَتْ فَبَاتَ غَضْبَانَ عليها لَعَنَتْهَا الْمَلَائِكَةُ حتى تُصْبِحَ ) رواه البخاري (3065) فإن لم يُجْدِ ذلك هجر فراشها أو الحديث معها في البيت ولا يتعدى ذلك خارج البيت لحديث حَكِيمِ بن مُعَاوِيَةَ الْقُشَيْرِيِّ عن أبيه - رضي الله عنه - قال : قلت : يا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ما حَقُّ زَوْجَةِ أَحَدِنَا عليه ؟ قال : ( أَنْ تُطْعِمَهَا إذ طَعِمْتَ وَتَكْسُوَهَا إذا اكْتَسَيْتَ أو اكْتَسَبْتَ ولا تَضْرِبْ الْوَجْهَ ولا تُقَبِّحْ ولا تَهْجُرْ إلا في الْبَيْتِ ) رواه أحمد ( 20036) وأبو داود ( 2142) والنسائي في الكبرى ( 11431) وحسنه النووي في رياض الصالحين (277)  ومدة الهجر لا تزيد على ثلاثة أيام لحديث أنس - رضي الله عنه - أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( لا يَحِلُّ لِمُسْلِمٍ أَنْ يَهْجُرَ أَخَاهُ فَوْقَ ثَلَاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ ) رواه البخاري ( 5718) ومسلم ( 2559) فإن لم ينفع ذلك معها جاز له ضربها ضربا غير مبرح بسواك أو بمنديل ملفوف لا بسوط ولا بعصى  أو نحوه - والسواك كما لا يخفى دقيق وقصير طوله غالبا طول القلم – ( انظر : كشاف القناع 5/210 ) عن عطاء قال : قلت لابن عباس : ما الضرب غير المبرح ؟ قال : السواك وشبهه يضربها به . رواه ابن جرير 5/68 وانظر : الدر المنثور 2/523 ويحرم عليه ضرب الوجه والمقاتل ( فَإِنْ أَطَعْنَكُمْ فَلَا تَبْغُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ سَبِيلًا إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ عَلِيًّا كَبِيرًا ) ( النساء:34 ) قال ابن كثير - رحمه الله تعالى - : " وقوله تعالى ( فَإِنْ أَطَعْنَكُمْ فَلَا تَبْغُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ سَبِيلا ) أي إذا أطاعت المرأة زوجها في جميع ما يريده منها مما أباحه الله له منها فلا سبيل له عليها بعد ذلك وليس له ضربها ولا هجرانها وقوله ( إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ عَلِيًّا كَبِيرًا ) تهديد للرجال إذا بغوا على النساء من غير سبب فإن الله العلي الكبير وليهن وهو منتقم ممن ظلمهن وبغى عليهن " ا.هـ تفسير ابن كثير 1/493 فإن تلف من الزوجة شيء بسبب الضرب ضمن ما وقع منه لتبين أنه إتلاف لا إصلاح .( شرح زبد ابن رسلان 1/259)

ثالثا : يحرم على الزوج ضرب زوجته ظلما بلا سبب ولو كان الضرب يسيرا فالظلم ظلمات يوم القيامة قال ابن جرير - رحمه الله تعالى - : "  إنه غير جائز لأحد ضرب أحد من الناس ولا أذاه إلا بالحق لقول الله تعالى ( وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ المُؤْمِنِينَ وَالمُؤْمِنَاتِ بِغَيْرِ مَا اكْتَسَبُوا فَقَدِ احْتَمَلُوا بُهْتَانًا وَإِثْمًا مُبِينًا ) (الأحزاب:58) سواء كان المضروب امرأة وضاربها زوجها أو كان مملوكا أو مملوكة وضاربه مولاه أو كان صغيرا وضاربه والده أو وصي والده وصاه عليه " ا.هـ تهذيب الآثار مسند عمر بن الخطاب 1/418. وقال تعالى ( وَلَا تُمْسِكُوهُنَّ ضِرَارًا لِتَعْتَدُوا وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ ) ( البقرة:231) فقد نهى الرجل عن الإضرار بمطلقته فكيف بزوجته . 

رابعا : أن يقصد الزوج من ذلك تأديبها وتقويمها لا التشفي والانتقام منها .

خامسا : أنه لا يحل له ضربها أكثر من عشر ضربات بحال من الأحوال لحديث أَبَي بُرْدَةَ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ  - رضي الله عنه - قال سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  يقول : ( لَا تَجْلِدُوا فَوْقَ عَشْرَةِ أَسْوَاطٍ إلا في حَدٍّ من حُدُودِ اللَّهِ ) رواه البخاري ( 6458) ومسلم ( 1708) .

سادسا : أن التأديب متى ما كان في الحدود المشروعة آتى أُكُله ولا يصح تسميته عنفا أسريا أما لو تجاوز الحدود الشرعية فهو محرم شرعا وسمِّه ما شئت بعد ذلك عنفا أسريا أو غير ذلك .

سابعا : أن الترفع عن الضرب أفضل وأكمل إبقاء للمودة ( الفروع 5/258 المبدع 7/215 كشاف القناع 5/210 ) حتى مع وجود الداعي له لحال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنه ما ضرب خادما ولا امرأة  . قال شريح -رحمه الله تعالى- :

رأيت رجالا يضربون نساءهم          فشلَّت يميني حين أضرب زينبا

وزينب شمس والنساء كواكب         إذا طلعت لم تبق منهن كوكبا 

    ( تاريخ دمشق 23/52 سير أعلام النبلاء 4/106 الطبقات الكبرى 6/143 )

ثامنا : أنه لا يحل للرجل أن يضرب زوجته إن استدعى الأمر ذلك أمام أطفالها أو غيرهم لكون ذلك زيادة في التأديب لم يأذن بها الشارع وينتج عن ذلك أمور لا تحمد عقباها .

تاسعا : أرى أنه لا يحل للرجل أن يضرب زوجته في حال الغضب ولو مع وجود ما يستدعي ضربها لكونه والحال هذه سيتجاوز الحد المأذون به .

فإن امتثل الزوج ذلك فإنه لا يسأل عن ضربه زوجته ويحمل عليه حديث  عمر -رضي الله عنه - إن صح - عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال : ( لا يسأل الرجل فيم ضرب امرأته ) رواه أبو داود ( 2147) والنسائي في الكبرى ( 9168) وابن ماجه ( 1986) وهو حديث ضعيف قال ابن المديني - رحمه الله تعالى - : " فإن إسناده مجهول رواه رجل من أهل الكوفة يقال له داود بن عبد الله الأودي لا أعلم أحدا روى عنه شيئا غير عبد الرحمن المسلي وهو عندي أبو وبرة المسلي " ا.هـ العلل لابن المديني 1/93 أما إذا تعسف الزوج وتجاوز حده في التأديب فإنه يقتص منه لزوجته بلا خلاف أعلمه .

ومع الأسف أن العنف الأسري ليس قاصرا على الزوج بل امتد ليصدر من الزوجة ضد زوجها وليس بالقليل فقد سمعت المحامي الكويتي خالد العبد الجليل يقول : إن دراسة في الكويت تثبت أن عشرين في المائة من الزوجات يضربن أزواجهن ضربا مبرحا !!

وهذا قليك من كثير وإلا فالموضوع بحاجة إلى تحرير وإيضاح وتفصيل ومناقشة الشبه التي يطرحها بعض المغرضين ولعل ما ذكرته يكون نواة لذلك .

وأخيرا : يجب على المسلم التأدب مع كلام الله تعالى فلا يليق بمسلم أن يعترض على حكم من الأحكام التي أذن الله تعالى بها وهو الحكيم العليم بمثل هذه الشبه الباردة وبمثل هذا الكلام الذي يتكلم به كثير ممن لا خلاق لهم  بل الواجب على كل مسلم ومسلمة التسليم المطلق لما جاء عن الله تعالى وعن رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال تعالى ( وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ وَلَا مُؤْمِنَةٍ إِذَا قَضَى اللهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَمْرًا أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُمُ الخِيَرَةُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِمْ وَمَنْ يَعْصِ اللهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلَالًا مُبِينًا ) (الأحزاب:36) وقال تعالى ( فَلَا وَرَبِّكَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّى يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ لَا يَجِدُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَرَجًا مِمَّا قَضَيْتَ وَيُسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا )  (النساء:65) والله تعالى أعلم وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه .


----------



## محمدباشا (28 نوفمبر 2006)

أختى الكريمة 

هذا هو رأى الإسلام بالنسبة للمرأة

فأرجو القراءة جيدا

وأخبرينى عن الأعتراض



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 {وَإِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النَّسَاء فَبَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ فَأَمْسِكُوهُنَّ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ سَرِّحُوهُنَّ بِمَعْرُوفٍ وَلاَ تُمْسِكُوهُنَّ ضِرَاراً لَّتَعْتَدُواْ وَمَن يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ وَلاَ تَتَّخِذُوَاْ آيَاتِ اللّهِ هُزُواً وَاذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَتَ اللّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَمَا أَنزَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِّنَ الْكِتَابِ وَالْحِكْمَةِ يَعِظُكُم بِهِ وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ وَاعْلَمُواْ أَنَّ اللّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ }البقرة231



والمعنى 

وإذا طَلَّقتم النساء فقاربن انتهاء عدتهن, فراجعوهن, ونيتكم القيام بحقوقهن على الوجه المستحسن شرعًا وعرفًا, أو اتركوهن حتى تنقضي عدتهن. واحذروا أن تكون مراجعتهن بقصد الإضرار بهن لأجل الاعتداء على حقوقهن. ومن يفعل ذلك فقد ظلم نفسه باستحقاقه العقوبة, ولا تتخذوا آيات الله وأحكامه لعبًا ولهوًا. واذكروا نعمة الله عليكم بالإسلام وتفصيل الأحكام. واذكروا ما أنزل الله عليكم من القرآن والسنة, واشكروا له سبحانه على هذه النعم الجليلة, يُذكِّركم الله بهذا, ويخوفكم من المخالفة, فخافوا الله وراقبوه, واعلموا أن الله عليم بكل شيء, لا يخفى عليه شيء, وسيجازي كلا بما يستحق.



وهذه 


 {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَن تَرِثُواْ النِّسَاء كَرْهاً وَلاَ تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ لِتَذْهَبُواْ بِبَعْضِ مَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ إِلاَّ أَن يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُّبَيِّنَةٍ وَعَاشِرُوهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ فَإِن كَرِهْتُمُوهُنَّ فَعَسَى أَن تَكْرَهُواْ شَيْئاً وَيَجْعَلَ اللّهُ فِيهِ خَيْراً كَثِيراً }النساء19


والمعنى

يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا يجوز لكم أن تجعلوا نساء آبائكم من جملة تَرِكتهم, تتصرفون فيهن بالزواج منهن, أو المنع لهن, أو تزويجهن للآخرين, وهن كارهات لذلك كله, ولا يجوز لكم أن تصارُّوا أزواجكم وأنتم كارهون لهن; ليتنازلن عن بعض ما آتيتموهن من مهر ونحوه, إلا أن يرتكبن أمرا فاحشا كالزنى, فلكم حيننذ إمساكهن حتى تأخذوا ما أعطيتموهن. ولتكن مصاحبتكم لنسائكم مبنية على التكريم والمحبة, وأداء ما لهن من حقوق. فإن كرهتموهن لسبب من الأسباب الدنيوية فاصبروا; فعسى أن تكرهوا أمرًا من الأمور ويكون فيه خير كثير.


*

 {الرِّجَالُ قَوَّامُونَ عَلَى النِّسَاء بِمَا فَضَّلَ اللّهُ بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ وَبِمَا أَنفَقُواْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ فَالصَّالِحَاتُ قَانِتَاتٌ حَافِظَاتٌ لِّلْغَيْبِ بِمَا حَفِظَ اللّهُ وَاللاَّتِي تَخَافُونَ نُشُوزَهُنَّ فَعِظُوهُنَّ وَاهْجُرُوهُنَّ فِي الْمَضَاجِعِ وَاضْرِبُوهُنَّ فَإِنْ أَطَعْنَكُمْ فَلاَ تَبْغُواْ عَلَيْهِنَّ سَبِيلاً إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ عَلِيّاً كَبِيراً }النساء34

والمعنى
الرجال قوَّامون على توجيه النساء ورعايتهن, بما خصهم الله به من خصائص القِوامَة والتفضيل, وبما أعطوهن من المهور والنفقات. فالصالحات المستقيمات على شرع الله منهن, مطيعات لله تعالى ولأزواجهن, حافظات لكل ما غاب عن علم أزواجهن بما اؤتمنَّ عليه بحفظ الله وتوفيقه, واللاتي تخشون منهن ترفُّعهن عن طاعتكم, فانصحوهن بالكلمة الطيبة, فإن لم تثمر معهن الكلمة الطيبة, فاهجروهن في الفراش, ولا تقربوهن, فإن لم يؤثر فعل الهِجْران فيهن, فاضربوهن ضربًا لا ضرر فيه, فإن أطعنكم فاحذروا ظلمهن, فإن الله العليَّ الكبير وليُّهن, وهو منتقم ممَّن ظلمهنَّ وبغى عليهن.


 {وَلَن تَسْتَطِيعُواْ أَن تَعْدِلُواْ بَيْنَ النِّسَاء وَلَوْ حَرَصْتُمْ فَلاَ تَمِيلُواْ كُلَّ الْمَيْلِ فَتَذَرُوهَا كَالْمُعَلَّقَةِ وَإِن تُصْلِحُواْ وَتَتَّقُواْ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ غَفُوراً رَّحِيماً }النساء129


والمعنى

ولن تقدروا -أيها الرجال- على تحقيق العدل التام بين النساء في المحبة وميل القلب, مهما بذلتم في ذلك من الجهد, فلا تعرضوا عن المرغوب عنها كل الإعراض, فتتركوها كالمرأة التي ليست بذات زوج ولا هي مطلقة فتأثموا. وإن تصلحوا أعمالكم فتعدلوا في قَسْمكم بين زوجاتكم, وتراقبوا الله تعالى وتخشوه فيهن, فإن الله تعالى كان غفورًا لعباده, رحيمًا بهم.


*

 {يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاء فَطَلِّقُوهُنَّ لِعِدَّتِهِنَّ وَأَحْصُوا الْعِدَّةَ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ رَبَّكُمْ لَا تُخْرِجُوهُنَّ مِن بُيُوتِهِنَّ وَلَا يَخْرُجْنَ إِلَّا أَن يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُّبَيِّنَةٍ وَتِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ وَمَن يَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لَا تَدْرِي لَعَلَّ اللَّهَ يُحْدِثُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَمْراً }الطلاق1


والمعنى


يا أيها النبي إذا أردتم- أنت والمؤمنون- أن تطلِّقوا نساءكم فطلقوهن مستقبلات لعدتهن -أي في طهر لم يقع فيه جماع، أو في حَمْل ظاهر- واحفظوا العدة؛ لتعلموا وقت الرجعة إن أردتم أن تراجعوهن, وخافوا الله ربكم, لا تخرجوا المطلقات من البيوت التي يسكنَّ فيها إلى أن تنقضي عدتهن, وهي ثلاث حيضات لغير الصغيرة والآيسة والحامل, ولا يجوز لهن الخروج منها بأنفسهن، إلا إذا فعلن فعلة منكرة ظاهرة كالزنى, وتلك أحكام الله التي شرعها لعباده, ومن يتجاوز أحكام الله فقد ظلم نفسه, وأوردها مورد الهلاك. لا تدري- أيها المطلِّق-: لعل الله يحدث بعد ذلك الطلاق أمرًا لا تتوقعه فتراجعها.


اختى الكريمة اهذذ الدين أهان المرأة بعد كل ذلك التكريم


----------



## elsadawey2 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> أولا كذاب اللى يقولك انى بروح كنيسة أو حتى ان الكنيسة بتجيب سيرتكم
> صدقنى احنا منحبش نذكر سيرتكم فى الكنيسة لوجود أشياء اهم من سيرتكم



طيب ليه يا ريمون مش بتروح الكنيسه ؟؟؟:ranting: :yaka: 

ولو الكنيسه مش بتجيب سيرتنا تبقي غلطان والا اسمحلي امال بتتعلموا ازاي تدافعوا وتردو الشبهات عن دينكم 
وليه زكريا بطرس ما وراهوش غير الكلام عننا ؟؟

انصحك يا ريمون تروح الكنيسه عشان كده غلط


----------



## محمدباشا (28 نوفمبر 2006)

أختى الكريمى 

اناستازيا

بجد لم أرى اى اهانة للمرأة فى ظل حماية الإسلام لحقوقها التى كانت قد قتلت قبل الإسلام 

وسامحينى اختى على هذه اللهجة فأنا أعرف مع من اتكلم ولكن صدقينى إن كنت تريدى معرفة الحقيقة لا تنظرى الا من واجهة القرأن الكريم فق ط وتفسيره الصحيح وليس التفسير من أغراض اخرى تدين هذا الدين السمح 
اى اهانة لزوجه يامر الله تعالى غن أغضبت زوجها أن يهاجرها بشرط فى نفس المضجع 
أى اهانة فى التوصية على معاملة النساء خير المعاملة 

ومن هم النساء هم 
أمى 
وأختى 
وزوجتى
وابنتى 
وخالتى
لماذا لاتسألين نفسك هل الذى وضع هذه الآيات هل بها يكره المرأة أو يعاملها بقسوه
اختى الكريمة
إن كانت هناك حالات من الضرب والتعذيب للزوجه فهذا ليس من ديننا
غنما لكل قاعدة شواز
فالبعض يفهم الدين خطأ فما ذنب الدين فى ذلك
الدين واضح
وليس به اى شبهات والتوصيات بالمرأة واضحى تماما


----------



## محمدباشا (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن أختى الكريمة الإشارة الى ما هو الأعتراض من واجهة نظرك


----------



## محمدباشا (28 نوفمبر 2006)

أختى الكريمة 

آناستازيا

أخى الغالى 

السعدوى

الأخوة الكرام 

شاركونا رأيكم فى نظرة الإسلام للمرأة

فى هذا الرابط 

وهو إهداء الى أختى الكريمة آنا ستازيا


----------



## محمدباشا (28 نوفمبر 2006)

وهذا هو الرابط

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=133832#post133832


----------



## فاطمه الهادي (29 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز المسيحي ليس من حقي ولا من حق اي شخص ان يكفر شخص الله يحاسبه عباده ولا دخل للانسان فيما يتعلق بين العبد وربه واقول لك ان سيدنا محمد كان يعيش مع النصارى وكان ياكل معمهم والقران يقول]احل لكم طعام الذين اوتو الكتاب وطعامهم حل لكم وطعامكم حل لهم][/احنا لينه بنفكر ونكلم كده ما كل واحد على ديانته وربنا هيحاسبنا ان شاء الله يا اخي الرسول قال لا تقتلو شيخ ولا تقطعو شجرة ولا تقتلو طفل ولا امراه فكيف نكرهكم وان الجار المسيحي له علينا حقان ومن يضطهدك هذا غباء منه لاننا لا نملك فكر نظيف وسليم لاننا فارغون من الداخل ولكن الحقيقه انت لك دينك وانا ليا ديني ونحن اخوة في الله


----------



## Raymond (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*طب ليه في مجتمعنا الشرقي الاسلامي المرأة مقهورة ؟؟ المحجبة و غير المحجبة؟؟؟
نري المحجبة يشار اليها بحركات و ايماءات جنسية مثل غير المحجبة!!!!!! يعني الحجاب لم يردع من في قلبه مرض و طمع برضه...
طب ايه الحل ؟ 
الحل ان الراجل يعرف ان زيه زي الست علشان يحترمها و مايعتبرهاش دمية يلعب بيها لعبة الجنس و يرميها و مايحسش انها اقل منه و انه لازم هو اللي يكون وصي عليها...
لابد من شأن المرأة ان يعلي في الشرق الاوسط...لا يجب ان نعاملهم علي انهم تماثيل جنسية فوجب الحجاب و من ثم النقاب حتي لا "يهيج الرجل" "و انا اسف اسف اسف علي اللفظ الغير محترم"
اذن فدور المرأة هو تهييج الرجل لكي يمارس الجنس
يعني يادوبك الراجل يشوف الست ييجي في دماغه انه لازم يعمل معاها حاجة...
أعوذ بالله من الامراض النفسية و الكبت الجنسي الذي لا تعرفون كيف تقاوموه....
و لا تعرفوا شئ اسمه طهارة....فماعز بن مالك عندما زني و جاء الي نبيكم يقول اريد ان أتطهر يا رسول الله فما كان منه الا ان اخذ يعرض عنه قليلا ثم رجمه....و بعد الرجم الذي انتهي بموت الرجل زعم نبيكم انه تطهر !!!! لذلك أقول لك....نبيك نفسه لما سئل عن الطهارة ما عرفهاش و رجم الراجل
ليه ؟ لان الرسول اهتم بالجسد دون الروح..اللهم الا الصلاة و الصيام و حتي لما جاء ذكر الروح "اما الروح فمن امر ربي" يعني من الاخر المسلمين لا يعرفوا الا حياة الجسد....صحيح هما مالهم و مال الحياة الروحية ؟؟؟؟ ماهم حينكحوا و يشربوا الخمر و ينكحوا ما لذ و طاب من النساء اللاتي يحولهن الله الي virgins بعد كل ممارسة جنسية و ايضا ينكحوا الولدان المخلدون ...ليه لا ؟ ما هم مش بيؤمنوا بالروح و لا حياة الروح !!!!!
فكروا و أعقلوا و تدبروا يا أخوتي من فضلكم
و علي فكرة انا استشهد بالاحداث التي حدثت في مصر أول يوم عيد الفطر اللي فات و المحجبات اللائي تم الاعتداء عليهن جنسيا....لم يكن محجبات بل الافظع....منتقبات سعوديات و أخريات مصريات محجبات و منقبات و غير محجبات و المنتقبات ايضا....
فهل منع الحجاب او النقاب من في قلبه مرض ان يطمع ؟ 
لم يحدث علي الاطلاق بل ساعة الشهوة استبيحت المحجبة كالمنتقبة كغيرها من النساء 
فالحجاب لا يمنع الطمع و لا الانتقاب حتي !!! فقد فشل الحجاب و الانتقاب فعلا في تجربة حية ان يمنعوا الذي في قلبه مرض ان يطمع....و فشلا فشل ذريييييع..................
فلابد من نظرة جديدة....لنري ما هي العيوب التي رسختها ثقافة الاسلام في مجتمعنا ؟
و أعادة النظر في الحجاب و الانتقاب لانهم و بالتجربة أثبتا الفشل.....
عليكم باعادة النظر*


----------



## آناستازيا (29 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخ محمد باشا كلك دوق و اشكرك على استضافتك لي في موضوعك و سوف ادهب للموضوع الثاني و من عنده مشاركة في هذا المجال فاليتحفني بها هناك و شرطي دوما هو المنطق ان يتكلم بالمنطق و كانه صاحب المشكلة و دمتم سالمين


----------



## محمدباشا (29 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخت آناستزيا

سوف اضع لكى ردا على الأتهام للإسلام لإضطهاد المرأة فى الموضوع الذى اهديته اليكى وهو هاياخذ منى كثير لكن ده من أجل اثبات احقية ان الإسلام كرم الرمأة ومن  اجلك انت  اهديه لكى
برجاء ان تتقبلى الهدية 
وبرجاء ان تنظرى لحين الرفع فالموضوع فعلاً صعب 
وليست الصعوبة للرد ولكن الصعوبة هى ايجاد جميع الحيثيات التى ليس لها أسئلة اخرى حتى لا يطول الموضوع ويضيع الهدف منه الا وهو اثبات ان الإسلام كرم المرأة أم لا
ارجوا الإنتظار لمدة يوم واحد 
والآن أنا مضطر للذهاب الى العمل
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## فاطمه الهادي (2 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخ باشا الموضوع جميل جدا واحييك عليه وهو موضوع منتشر فعلا ولكن اقول لك بهدوء وبون تعصب لاجل اخواننا المسيحيون


----------



## فاطمه الهادي (2 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخي raymond الحقيقه المشكله ليست في الحجاب المشكله في الشخص هل هو نظيف او غير نظيف من الداخل فلماذا نتهم الحجاب اذا اردت ان تتهم شخص هل تتهمه لخطاه الشخصي ام ملابسه يا اخي دعونا نفكر بالعقل كل شخص يرتدي ما يريحه وكل شخص يفعل ما يريد والله يرانا ويحاسبنا ويفعل ما يريد انا بصراحه مش عرفه ايه الهجوم والتعصب ده عمري ما عرفت يعني ايه مسيحي ومسلم اتربيت على اننا واحد والان لماذا كل هذه التفرقه انا اقول لك لا للتعصب واهلا بك اخي ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## فاطمه الهادي (2 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخ باشا الموضوع جميل جدا واحييك عليه وهو موضوع منتشر فعلا ولكن اقول لك بهدوء وبون تعصب لاجل اخواننا المسيحيون


----------



## فاطمه الهادي (2 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخي  mr hima انا مش عرفه ارد عليك اقولك ايه بلاش جدال ونقاش في الدين ونتعامل كده بروح طيبه وخلاص ولا كل شويه تجيب ايه وكل واحد بيفهم على مزاجه اولا طبعا احنا بنعترف باليهوديه والمسيحيه واقولك انا مليش في التعصب كل الي اقدر اقولهولك الدين لله وكل واحد له دينه وانا شخصيا لا اتدخل في الدين انا اتعامل مع روح من خلق الله والسلام عليكم وشكرا اخي


----------

